# Christmas Gifts V, All Gone!



## ksbman (Nov 22, 2007)

All gone, finally. Merry Christmas!

******************************************************************************

Well, I'm getting ready for work, so let me just throw this out there, in case anyone is waiting.  

Here's the order in which the winners get to choose -

1. accr, 13. Surefire A2-HA & 43. CPF Safelight
2. LedLad, 31. Fenix T1 & #18 Silver Mini Mag 
3. rinali, 11. Surefire E2e w/ KL4 & 21. Welch Allyn 1185 
4. Wassernaut, 12. Surefire E1e w/ KL1 & 19. Gerber Bonfire
5. Gunner12, 3. McLuxIII-27LT & 20. Welch Allyn 1185 
6. jzmtl, 1. MR Bulk Lionheart & 41. CPF Safelight 
7. whitedoom34, 2. Surefire L5, w/SW02 & 10. Sauce LightSprite 
8. mina, 49. Lumapower D-Mini & 17. Brinkmann Maxfire
9. effulgentOne, 57. Surefire G2Z & 58. Surefire FM37 Beamcover
10. D-Dog, 56. Streamlight Stinger XT HP & 22. Welch Allyn 1274 bi-pin
11. 7ender, 4. Surefire E1e & 54. River Rock 2AA
12. kenzo, 33. Jetbeam MkII X & Pass
13. FlashBanger, 71. SSC'd Lenser & 30. Glo-Toob FX & 68. Husky Mini Multitool
14. Gitlaa, 14. Fenix P3D & 74. Princeton Tec Impact XL & 70. Husky Mini Multitool 
15. kennieyk, 60. Peak Pacific & 35. Inova X1 & 25. Welch Allyn 1318 & 1183
16. andrewx490, 32. Fenix P3D & 7. Inova 24/7 & 67. Husky Mini Multitool
17. splitfire11, 63. Elektro Lumens Blaster-1R & 29. Maglite LED 2AA & Pass
18. N10, 34. Inova X0 & 28. Maglite LED 3AA & ? 
19. coldlocus, 16. Surefire G2 & 6. Pelican Steathlite 2400 & Pass
20. Waffle, 55. Fenix P1D-CE & 8. County Comm Ultra-G & 69. Husky Mini Multitool
21. Lobo, 52. Peak Glacier Bay & 61. ARC AAA Camo & 37. 4 18650 batteries 
22. kavvika, 47. LiteFlux LF1 & 15. ARC AAA Camo & 36. 4 18650 batteries
23. davedent, 73. Nuwai ALX-33K22L & 64. Princeton Tec EOS & 66. Husky Mini Multitool
24. Nomad, 26. Golston 7w & 9. 2AA Mag Flag light, w/ TerraLUX & 24. Welch Allyn 1166 bi-pin
25. legtu, 38. CPF 4W Multi-Level light & 48. Glo-Toob Lithium & 46. CPF Safelight
26. stitch_paradox, 39. CPF 4W Multi-Level light & 50. Ultrafire FMR1 Rebel & 45. CPF Safelight
27. carbine15, 40. CPF 4W Multi-Level light & 53. Nuwai QIII & 44. CPF Safelight
28. customh, 5. Fenix L1T & 51. Surefire G2 & 42. CPF Safelight
29. Mark620, 65. Task Force 1w LED & 62. 8-pack of CR123 batteries  & 75. 4 CR123A batteries 
30. trapn1, 27. Inova T3 & 72. Peak Shasta & 59. Basketweave sleeve for Mini-Mag AA

And here's what they get to choose -

*Gone - to jzmtl *1. MR Bulk Lionheart, bare aluminum, a couple scratches, w/ charger & Pila 150A, donated by ksbman.
*Gone - to whitedoom34 *2. Surefire L5, w/SW02, used work light, looks like crap but works perfectly, donated by ksbman.
*Gone - to Gunner12 *3. McLuxIII-27LT another used work light, looks like crap but works perfectly, no clip, donated by ksbman.
*Gone - to 7ender *4. Surefire E1e w/McGizmo built McLux PR-T w/750mA BadBoy and TX1K LuxIII, like this, donated by ksbman. 
*Gone - to customh *5. Fenix L1T, donated by ksbman.
*Gone - to coldlocus *6. Pelican Steathlite 2400, black bezel, donated by ksbman.
*Gone - to andrewx490 *7. Inova 24/7, red, donated by ksbman.
*Gone - to Waffle *8. County Comm Ultra-G (scroll down), donated by ksbman.
*Gone - to Nomad *9. 2AA Mag Flag light, w/ TerraLUX TLE-5 Mini-Star2 Extreme, donated by ksbman.
*Gone - to whitedoom34 *10. Sauce LightSprite, donated by ksbman.
*Gone - to rinali *11. Surefire E2e w/ KL4 head, donated by Visible EM Wave.
*Gone - to Wassernaut *12. Surefire E1e w/ KL1 head, donated by Visible EM Wave.
*Gone - to accr *13. Surefire A2-HA, donated by Visible EM Wave.
*Gone - to Gitlaa *14. Fenix P3D, donated by Visible EM Wave.
*Gone - to kavvika *15. ARC AAA Camo, donated by carrot.
*Gone - to coldlocus *16. Surefire G2, tan, donated by ACMarina.
*Gone - to mina *17. Brinkmann Maxfire, donated by ACMarina.
*Gone - to LedLad *18. Maglight MiniMag, silver, donated by ACMarina.
*Gone - to Wassernaut *19. Gerber Bonfire, donated by ACMarina.
*Gone - to Gunner12 *20. Welch Allyn 1185 bi-pin, 8ea, donated by BVH.
*Gone - to rinali *21. Welch Allyn 1185 potted, 2ea, donated by BVH. 
*Gone - to D-Dog* 22. Welch Allyn 1274 bi-pin, 6ea, donated by BVH. 
*Gone - to Nomad *24. Welch Allyn 1166 bi-pin, 6ea, donated by BVH.
*Gone - to kennieyk *25. Welch Allyn 1318 bi-pin, 3ea, & 1183, 1ea, donated by BVH.
*Gone - to Nomad *26. Golston 7w, w/Seoul P4, donated by DonShock.
*Gone - to trapn1 *27. Inova T3, reflector version, donated by DonShock.
*Gone - to N10 *28. Maglite LED 3AA, black, donated by DonShock.
*Gone - to splitfire11 *29. Maglite LED 2AA, donated by KevinL.
*Gone - to FlashBanger *30. Glo-Toob FX, green, donated by KevinL.
*Gone - to LedLad *31. Fenix T1, donated by 4sevens.
*Gone - to andrewx490 *32. Fenix P3D, gently used, donated by depusm12.
*Gone - to kenzo *33. Jetbeam MkII X, donated by depusm12.
*Gone - to N10 *34. Inova X0, black, donated by depusm12.
*Gone - to kennieyk *35. Inova X1, black, donated by depusm12.
*Gone - to kavvika *36. 4 18650 batteries, 2 years old, non regulated, donated by roknrandy.	
*Gone - to Lobo *37. 4 18650 batteries, 2 years old, non regulated, donated by roknrandy.
*Gone - to legtu *38. CPF 4W Multi-Level light, donated by Wits' End.
*Gone - to stitch_paradox *39. CPF 4W Multi-Level light, donated by Wits' End.
*Gone - to carbine15 *40. CPF 4W Multi-Level light, donated by Wits' End.
*Gone - to jzmtl *41. CPF Safelight, donated by Wits' End.
*Gone - to customh *42. CPF Safelight, donated by Wits' End.
*Gone - to accr *43. CPF Safelight, donated by Wits' End.
*Gone - to carbine15 *44. CPF Safelight, donated by Wits' End.
*Gone - to stitch_paradox *45. CPF Safelight, donated by Wits' End.
*Gone - to legtu *46. CPF Safelight, donated by Wits' End.
*Gone - to kavvika *47. LiteFlux LF1, w/ssc P4, turbohead, and diffuser, donated by StefanFS.
*Gone - to legtu *48. Glo-Toob Lithium , red, donated by greenLED.
*Gone - to mina *49. Lumapower D-Mini, w/both reflectors, donated by jeffb.
*Gone - to stitch_paradox *50. Ultrafire FMR1 Rebel, donated by Christoph.
*Gone - to customh *51. Surefire G2, black, donated by Southernwayfarer.
*Gone - to Lobo *52. Peak Glacier Bay, HA III w/P4, donated by MikeLip.
*Gone - to carbine15 *53. Nuwai QIII, donated by MikeLip.
*Gone - to 7ender *54. River Rock 2AA, donated by D-Dog.
*Gone - to Waffle *55. Fenix P1D-CE, donated by selfbuilt.
*Gone - to D-Dog* 56. Streamlight Stinger XT HP, donated by Rzr800.
*Gone - to effulgentOne* 57. Surefire G2Z, black, w/P60 & P61, donated by RAF_Groundcrew.
*Gone - to effulgentOne* 58. Surefire FM37 Beamcover, donated by RAF_Groundcrew.
*Gone - to trapn1 *59. Basketweave stamped leather belt holder sleeve for Mini-Mag AA, donated by RAF_Groundcrew.
*Gone - to kennieyk *60. Peak Pacific, Ti w/P4, donated by Hodsta.
*Gone - to Lobo *61. ARC AAA Camo, donated by billybright.
*Gone - to Mark620 *62. 8-pack of Titanium brand CR123 batteries, donated by rinali.
*Gone - to splitfire11 *63. Elektro Lumens Blaster-1R, LuxIII, donated by cave dave.
*Gone - to davedent *64. Princeton Tec EOS, Seoul LED, donated by Cuso.
*Gone - to Mark620 *65. Task Force 1w LED, donated by Cutlerylover.	
*Gone - to davedent *66. Husky Mini Multitool, donated by Omega Man.
*Gone - to andrewx490 *67. Husky Mini Multitool, donated by Omega Man.
*Gone - to FlashBanger *68. Husky Mini Multitool, donated by Omega Man.
*Gone - to Waffle *69. Husky Mini Multitool, donated by Omega Man.
*Gone - to Gitlaa *70. Husky Mini Multitool, donated by Omega Man. 
*Gone - to FlashBanger *71.SSC'd Lenser, donated by FlashCrazy.
*Gone - to trapn1 *72. Peak Shasta, donated by AFAustin.
*Gone - to davedent *73. Nuwai ALX-33K22L, modified w/Cree +, donated by mhubble.
*Gone - to Gitlaa *74. Princeton Tec Impact XL, blue, donated by Sigman.
*Gone - to Mark620 *75. 4 CR123A batteries, donated by trapn1 (US shipping only).

I'd like to thank all the Santas who donated a gift for the give-away. :thanks::bow:

RULES- Don’t take a light just because it is free. If you have no use for what is available when it is your turn to choose, leave it for the next person. Please be considerate.

The first person on the list picks which light he wants and posts his choice. The second person then makes his choice from what's left and posts what he's chosen. And so on.

Once we get to the bottom of the list there will still be a lot of lights left over. We'll just run the list again, this time in reverse order, starting from the bottom and working up until all the lights are gone.

I will update the list to reflect what's been chosen already, but you don't have to wait on me. Just read the post ahead of yours and choose accordingly.

The process will take a few days because I won't notify you when it's your turn. You'll just have to check the thread to see when you're up. In the past, the people on the list below a slowpoke will PM/e-mail that person, several times.

On the first run of the list, if it's been your turn for two days and you haven't chose yet, you will be skipped over. On the second (or more) run, you have one day to choose before you are skipped over. If you have been skipped, you can choose whenever you do show back up.

After you've chosen a light, send an e-mail or PM with your address to the person who donated the light and we'll mail your light to you.

And it's not too late to be added to the bottom of the list if you qualify.

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all! :santa: 


******************************************************************************


This is year five for the Christmas Give-away and this year I’m doing it the same way as last year.

I asked other CPF members to donate a light (or whatever) that they are not using, and have received replies from a few good CPF’ers.

Friday, November 30th, I will post, in random order, the names of those whom ask to be considered in this thread. Those people will then be able to choose a donated light, one at a time, starting from the top of the list.

Here are my rules-

-This offer is open to those active members of the CPF community who cannot afford to buy one of these lights themselves, whether it be because they have no job, no disposable income, are still in school, or ?. 

- If you have a few ‘high end’ lights, but don't have any cash at the moment, you don't qualify.
- If you just don’t want to spend your own money, you don’t qualify.
- If you just want another light to add to your collection, you don’t qualify.
- If you aren’t registered at CPF before this post, you don’t qualify.
- If you haven’t posted at CPF in the last 6 months before this post, you don’t qualify.

PLEASE do not ask to be considered just because you do not want to spend your own money. Let someone who truly is in need have a chance to get a light. 

I won’t mention what lights are available until November 30th.

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## 7ender (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V*

i'd like to be included in this.
I think i fit under "no disposable income"... I'm in school with no job : (.
I'm also out of a light at because I lost my only light, an l1p, last month.

Thanks for doing this, I can't wait til the 30th!


----------



## kenzo (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V*

Hi :0 
Haha erm... I'm a poor student studying overseas and have recently become somewhat "addicted" to these little light emitting devices XD; i've been lurking around reading posts and my purchase is an "Ultrafire c3" which i now edc (thats all i can afford T_T sad...but i have to eat something other than instant noodles).

Anyway ;0 if some kind soul decides to donate something to me... I would prefer AA's as I don't think I'll have enough to invest in lithiums:0.

Haha thanks XD, and may god bless those kind enough to donate to the "flashlight-needy".


----------



## D-Dog (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V*

Well, I will admit that I am still in school (12 grade (getting there... but not fast enough  ), have no income, AND have no job ... so I would love to be considered. Once again this is a great idea and compliments to ksbman for aranging this year again


----------



## legtu (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V*

i'd like to be considered please. 

thanks! :twothumbs


----------



## kavvika (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V*

If possible, I too would love to be considered for this giveaway. I'm a student at Bradley University and my nicest light is a second-hand L0D-CE.

Thanks to all who donated to this giveaway, and to ksbman for organizing this for 5 years now.

Happy Black Friday to all; hope you beat the crowds!


----------



## Gunner12 (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V*

Is it possible to include me in this giveaway.

I'm a High School Junior without a job.

Out of all those lights I recommended, the only one I own is a EastwardYJ U2 Style Cree which lies broken right now(remind me that light+gravity+asphalt=broken light).

Thank you ksbman for organizing this giveaway.


----------



## jzmtl (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V*

I'd like to participate to replace my SMJLED minimag with borofloat lense that some douchebag stole out of my parents' car a while ago, along with with my gerber gator, and a digital tire gauge that I put in there for them.


----------



## Lobo (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V*

I would like to be considered too if that's possible.
I'm a university student with a very meager income atm(and even more so if I don't take my exams before christmas). My most high-end light at the moment is a Fenix L2D CE, put I'm considering selling it to get some more essential stuff (I know it's blasphemy, but course literature actually takes precedence over flashlights). Right now, all I can do is windowshop lights over the net.

Thanks Ksbman for organizing this and everybody who donates. It will really light up (pun intended) a lot of peoples christmas!


----------



## accr (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V*

Count me in too please . Just recently got laid off from the Chrysler deal crap:thumbsdow

Not looking for anything expensive or with huge output, just any light to make a X'mas surprise.

Thankyou~


----------



## Gitlaa (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V*

I would like to be included in this please. Still in school = no money. I did have 2 "high end" flashlights tho, surefire defender which i lost, and a m3 which I traded then sold due to lack of money needed for parts for my computer. I hope i classify, Thank you for this wonderful opportunity.


----------



## thesurefire (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V*

Thanks so much for doing this ksbman. I don’t qualify but its a very nice gesture.


----------



## LedLad (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V*

Guys....I'd like to be considered. I'm on Social Security disability due to spinal degeneration and my best light is a Ray-o Vac 2AA sportsman extreme which was given to me as a birthday gift. Being on a fixed income is no picnic but I did purchase a 3 Led flashlight at Dollar General Store recently for $3 which is actually quite good. I posted a simple review with 
pics (horrible pics but I got a crappy cam). Anyhow, you guys have provided an outlet for someone who doesn't get out much and I'd like to express my thanks for that and for being considered for this generous 
opportunity.
:twothumbs to all you great ppl on CPF.


----------



## FlashBanger (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V*

I would like to be considered.


----------



## Wassernaut (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V*

I've usually enjoyed being on the giving end, but things have changed drastically in the last five years. I'm a busted up Viet Nam era vet, driving a wheelchair, living with chronic pain, lots of needles and three incurable conditions. I now must get by on disability. I've tried to save for a quality light but my medical expenses and prescriptions cause it to be mighty slow going. Now we've just lost our young daughter to complications of diabetes, and face added expenses . . . . I'm about to just give up. Finding CPF has been a blessing, helping to pass many boring hours. I was able to get one Fenix and a few cheap DX lights before things got really tough, but never any of the really good quality lights. I wouldn't care if a light showed honest wear and tear or even major dings, I care more about the utility than cosmetics. I don't know if I qualify since I have a Fenix, if so then help those who have nothing. Thanks, Larry


----------



## andrewx490 (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V*

Hey guys, 
I would love to be considered in this. I registered very recently but have been browsing around for quite awhile now. I have been wanting a light, but for exactly that reason I have not gotten one yet-I am with very little money. Hopefully you guys don't mind that i registered so recently and have very few posts, but I would love to get into this hobby. I am still in high school and would really appreciate this, it would really make my christmas ; ).

Thank you very much,
andrew


----------



## jugg2 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V*

Hey ksbman, I dont qualify as I have enough money to buy my own lights, but I think this is a great idea! I would donate, but currently only own 2 lights that I use quite often, maybe next year.:sigh:


----------



## Lightguy27 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V*

I would just like to say what a great thing your doing here ksbman!! :thumbsup: Im in high school and have no job but my parents are good to me about my "Hobby". Thanks Mom and Dad!! Good job and keep up the great work!! 
-Evan


----------



## whitedoom34 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V*

Me and D-Dog are in the same boat.... senior in highschool, no income, no current job... I've had to recently sell the majority of my collection to help my family pay for my father's chemotherapy... Thankfully there is sign of improvement in his condition, but this has been a long journey. I think that I'm gonna have to sell my kidney or something next time... the light that I have kept is my cherished MillerMods L2P (with an old school luxIII)... I would love to be considered.


----------



## mina (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V*

If its ok, please include me in the list.


----------



## N10 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V*

hmm...i think i'd like to be included as well


----------



## Greta (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V*

Bump and Sticky!! :bump:

Happy Holidays everyone! :wave:


----------



## Waffle (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V*

Please include me also.


----------



## rinali (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V*

Please include me too.


----------



## DrifT3R (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V*

A big thumbs up to everyone who donated. Good to see so many people embracing the Christmas spirit.

Btw, thanks for the light last year, Carrot. =]


----------



## splitfire11 (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V*

I would like to be considered for this list. I'm in university and have a lot of debt. 

Thanks!


----------



## Jaygnar (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V*

Great gesture. Happy holidays everyone. KUDOS to Ksbman!


----------



## kennieyk (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V*

Please include me too.:twothumbs


----------



## Nomad (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V*

I would like to be considered for this giveaway! 

By the way, I'm right there with my fellow students. WOW I am actually looking forward to finals because it means winter break is here and I can actually do some things that >I< want to do!


----------



## cutlerylover (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V*

I don't think I am eligable for this, I have owned some high end lights before, although I sold them off for other toys...I have always been broke, lol, but I trade to get what I want usually...Anyway I was wondering if I could enter on behalf of my sister who is 13, she likes my lights (I am left with a fenix L2S, a bunch of keychain lights, and some maglights) and I wanted to get her her own for christmas, but I do not have any money for gifts...the credit card companies are not beign nice to me even though its the season to be jolly, go figure, lol...Anyway its up to everyone here if I can enter for her, she does not have a screen name on CPF...If she would be eligable I would only want to give her a light that runs on AA or AAA's, so I wouldn't be pickign any high end surefire or anythgin alike, possibly a maglite for her, or a fenix...So it would be nice if I cna enter for her, but of course if that is not allowed than thats ok with me, I understand...


----------



## carrot (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V*



DrifT3R said:


> A big thumbs up to everyone who donated. Good to see so many people embracing the Christmas spirit.
> 
> Btw, thanks for the light last year, Carrot. =]


You're welcome, DrifT3R! 

Haven't seen you around in chat for awhile...?


----------



## effulgentOne (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V*

I would love to be considered this year as well. I'm a student with virtually no disposable income.

Thanks to everyone who made this possible.


----------



## SaVaGe (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V*

MERRY CHRISTMAS! GOD BLESS YOU

I just wanted to say thanks for doing this!!! you definately have the x-mas spirit!!


----------



## Hodsta (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V*

Sorted :thumbsup:


----------



## Darell (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V*

Excellent use of the self-moderation, guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## Greta (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V*

SaVaGe... yes... what Hodsta said. And also... the best way to _keep_ your posting privileges around here is to stay _UNDER_ the radar. Get my drift? 

Thank you for the edit...


----------



## cutlerylover (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V*



cutlerylover said:


> I don't think I am eligable for this, I have owned some high end lights before, although I sold them off for other toys...I have always been broke, lol, but I trade to get what I want usually...Anyway I was wondering if I could enter on behalf of my sister who is 13, she likes my lights (I am left with a fenix L2S, a bunch of keychain lights, and some maglights) and I wanted to get her her own for christmas, but I do not have any money for gifts...the credit card companies are not beign nice to me even though its the season to be jolly, go figure, lol...Anyway its up to everyone here if I can enter for her, she does not have a screen name on CPF...If she would be eligable I would only want to give her a light that runs on AA or AAA's, so I wouldn't be pickign any high end surefire or anythgin alike, possibly a maglite for her, or a fenix...So it would be nice if I can enter for her, but of course if that is not allowed than thats ok with me, I understand...


 
So what does everyone think? I would only like to do this if everyone agrees its ok, if someone thinks its unfair then thats ok I don't have to, its just that she likes flashlights alot, but is not into lights enough to post on the forums...I think she would love her own maglite or fenix as long as it takes AA's so its easy for her to use and get batteries, she is only 13...anyway, Im not sure if that qualifies her then since she does not have a screen name...? If you don't mind I would love to hear some of your opinions...:thumbsup:


----------



## Visible EM Wave (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V*



cutlerylover said:


> So what does everyone think? I would only like to do this if everyone agrees its ok, if someone thinks its unfair then thats ok I don't have to, its just that she likes flashlights alot, but is not into lights enough to post on the forums...I think she would love her own maglite or fenix as long as it takes AA's so its easy for her to use and get batteries, she is only 13...anyway, Im not sure if that qualifies her then since she does not have a screen name...? If you don't mind I would love to hear some of your opinions...:thumbsup:


 
Although myself is okay with this, I'm afraid that the answer may be No according to the "rules". See post# 39 from last year for a similar case:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/141567&page=2
ksbman's answer was:
"If you qualify to receive a light, you can do whatever you'd like with it. 
If you don't qualify, and your friend isn't a member of CPF, then no."

What do you think, Keith?


----------



## cutlerylover (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V*

Hmm I think you are right...Ok, well it was worth a shot, but if Im not eligable then it is what it is...I do not want to be an exception to the rules...I will just try to buy one before christmas for her then, I just gotta figure out which credit card company won't get as much for december, lol...


----------



## cutlerylover (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V*

Well thanks guys for listening but I realize its just not in the rules, and like I said I do not want to be an exception to the rules, rules are rules, lol...a very nice CPF member contacted me about giving my sister a nice maglite, and I am going to work out a trade with them, I appreciate the kindness and generosity on this forum! Good luck with the christmas giveaway guys! I can't tell the newbies how exciting it was to be able to be a part of it last year when I was new...Hopefully I can donate next year!!!


----------



## ksbman (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V*



Visible EM Wave said:


> ksbman's answer was:
> "If you qualify to receive a light, you can do whatever you'd like with it.
> If you don't qualify, and your friend isn't a member of CPF, then no."
> 
> What do you think, Keith?



Sorry Jeff, I'll have to agreee with my statement from last year.

I've stated several times that the rules I have in place I made up the first 2 years of the Christmas Give-Away when I was the only one (with two exceptions) who gave away lights. The last two years many people have donated lights and I have said if someone doesn't like my rules I am certainly open to changes.

So far, no one has asked for a rule change.

I'm glad that someone has offered to help get your sister a light.


----------



## coldlocus (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V*

I would like to be considered as well. Another student here, and I don't have any money over to spend on lights.

Thanks everybody for doing this, will make this christmas better for a lot of us.


----------



## cutlerylover (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V*



ksbman said:


> Sorry Jeff, I'll have to agreee with my statement from last year.
> 
> I've stated several times that the rules I have in place I made up the first 2 years of the Christmas Give-Away when I was the only one (with two exceptions) who gave away lights. The last two years many people have donated lights and I have said if someone doesn't like my rules I am certainly open to changes.
> 
> ...


 
Hey its no problem at all, infact I got great news...well I really appreciated the offer so I wanted to send them a light of mine I had new, a task force 1W led that takes 3AA's...I thought about giving that to ym sis since it was new, but it was a bit big, she would keep this light in her backpack for school, in case the power goes out or somethgin, which happened already at school, and the emergency lights did not go on, but thats another story, lol...Anyway, this CPF member is just too kind and won't accept the light in return, so I CAN DONATE IT TO THE GIVEAWAY! So I think thats great, I really wanted to donate something, and now I can! I forgot I even hadd this light until I looked through some stuff in my closet...So my sis can get a nice maglite now and I am able to donate as well, all ends well!!!


----------



## davedent (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V*

Id like to be considered too please, another poor student!

Just like to wish all the donators and original creators of this idea all the best!


----------



## depusm12 (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V*

I've been around a while and gotten allot out of CPF and I am fortunate enough to be able to give back to CPF. Hope this makes somebody's Xmas better.


----------



## Alonzo (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V*

I would also like be in this givaway. I'm still in school, so I don't have that much money over to spend on lights. 
You guys are awesome!


----------



## ksbman (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

See post #1. :santa:


----------



## jzmtl (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Wow, holy poop, there are lights in there I've never dreamed owning, you people are too generous. :twothumbs

Should I email everyone on the list to tell them to hurry up?


----------



## Wassernaut (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

*WOW!!! I'M PUMPED!!!* What a list of fantastic lights. Come on *accr*, *LedLad*, and *rinali* . . . . . I'm right behind you and I'm ready to agonize over a choice. Merry Christmas. Thanks in advance to all the generous brothers and especially *ksbman*, who not only made all this possible, he also made very generous donations himself. Thanks guys - Larry


----------



## Hodsta (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*



ksbman said:


> See post #1. :santa:


 
Hey KSB - some great lights you are parting with there - a hugely generous offer.

In a moment of sheer madness at seeing a Mr Bulk up there I've resigned from my job and given away all my money and cast myself out onto the streets in the hope that I can be a last minute addition to the list!


----------



## Gitlaa (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Wow, Thank you all who have donated these wonderful lights!! . And a really big thanks to ksbman for organizing this and donating amazing lights. I cant wait to choose:naughty: Merry Christmas everyone:twothumbs.


----------



## ksbman (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*



Hodsta said:


> In a moment of sheer madness at seeing a Mr Bulk up there I've resigned from my job and given away all my money and cast myself out onto the streets in the hope that I can be a last minute addition to the list!



There's one for sale here.


----------



## KevinL (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

There is some incredible generosity going around this Christmas.. what an amazing list of lights!!


----------



## jzmtl (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

And the pickers are not showing up.

Can we adopt a new rule of 24 hours no show=go to bottom of list?


----------



## LedLad (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*



jzmtl said:


> And the pickers are not showing up.
> 
> Can we adopt a new rule of 24 hours no show=go to bottom of list?


 

Easy now....2nd place waiting on accr .


----------



## Wassernaut (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Number 4, front and center, standing by.


----------



## AFAustin (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Keith,

I had sent you an e-mail that I would donate a Peak pocket light, just didn't know which one yet. You're not showing me on the donor list, so maybe you were waiting for me to specify the light. If so, my apologies. 

But, I'm still willing to donate if it's not too late. Just let me know.


----------



## stitch_paradox (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Hi All, am I too late for being considered with this light giveaway? Im very shy to ask for this but I guess its ok.. I would like to ask to be considered in this thread.. actually it's not for me it's for my brother. If I get chosen here I will give it to him. ( is that allowed? ) 

He just graduated from high school, still looking for a job. They had a blackout a couple of days ago and fortunately I was there. I immediately used my edc light I got here at CPF B/S/T, and he is really impressed at the amount of light it outputs. I told him that's nothing compared to the light I edc in my car. So I got my LED modded mag and showed it to Him, and he was shocked! he said he's never seen anything like it, and he showed me their only flashlight at the house a military angle head 2 d and an Everyready 2d ( one with busted bulb too) so I left them my mag as a loaner. 

That night I got him to be addicted to flashight. He was asking me where I got it. I told him about this great site (CPF) and told him if he gets the chance to register here. He asked me if I get him flashlight too, I said sure. It seems to be a necessity for him because he is a very active in sports and church and usually comes home at night walking in the dark. The problem is I'm also in school right now and money is sometimes tight for me. I was planning on giving my family a modded mag for christmas, and now I have to give my brother a personal light too, and this would really help!

sorry for the long story guys! Cheers to all!


----------



## carbine15 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

I'd like to be considered this year if it's not too late. my sob stories include recent theft, loss of my car (accident without insurance -$7000) piling credit card debt, increased rent and the holidays. Good news is I have a job now and I'm on track to reach zero by July next year.


----------



## ksbman (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*



AFAustin said:


> Keith,
> 
> I had sent you an e-mail that I would donate a Peak pocket light, just didn't know which one yet. You're not showing me on the donor list, so maybe you were waiting for me to specify the light. If so, my apologies.
> 
> But, I'm still willing to donate if it's not too late. Just let me know.



I was waiting for you to specify what light you were going to donate. Let me know and I'll add it to the list.



stitch_paradox said:


> Hi All, am I too late for being considered with this light giveaway? Im very shy to ask for this but I guess its ok.. I would like to ask to be considered in this thread.. actually it's not for me it's for my brother. If I get chosen here I will give it to him. ( is that allowed? )



If _you_ qualify for the givaway, it doesn't matter if you keep what you pick or re-gift it. 

I'll put you on the list if you qualify per the rules. Let me know.


----------



## ksbman (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

For those of you who are close to being next, you can post your top 2, 3, 4, 5, (or whatever) choices in order, so when your turn does come up you can pick without being here.


----------



## Wassernaut (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

*[Earlier post has been deleted.]*

I had posted my top choices here as per the suggestion above, so I wouldn't hold up the process if I should be out of pocket when my turn to choose arrived. But it turned out I was on the forum when it was my turn, so I happily made my choice in real time. I'm still flabbergasted at the generosity of the brothers (and sisters) on this forum. I'm excited in anticipation of the arrival of my light, one I'd thought I'd never own. Thanks to all the unbelievable folks who made donations, who have already made this a Merry Christmas through your selfless generosity.

Larry (aka Wassernaut) :santa::twothumbs:thanks:


----------



## Visible EM Wave (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Got inquiry about the items I'm giving out (item# 11-14). Well, a picture worths more than a thousand words...


----------



## LedLad (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*



ksbman said:


> For those of you who are close to being next, you can post your top 2, 3, 4, 5, (or whatever) choices in order, so when your turn does come up you can pick without being here.


 

Ok #2 on the list here...my top 2 picks:

Fenix T1 #31 on the list donated by 4sevens
Surefire A2 #13 on the list donated by Visible EM Wave

And for myself and all of us receiving lights I want to thank you Ksb
and all the donors for your generosity in making this Christmas a lot
BRIGHTER. 


Looks like accr has made his choice of the A2...therefore my choice is officially the Fenix T1 #31 on the list donated by 4sevens.


----------



## Gunner12 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

I've just noticed, there are two number 5s(Already corrected, thanks).

Thanks to everyone who donated a light.


----------



## effulgentOne (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Visible EM Wave:
Do your E lights come with the original incan head as well as the LED? (I assume so because they're pictured, but I wanted to make sure)

Thanks so much to all of the donors, there are some amazing lights on that list, I can't wait for my turn.


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*



effulgentOne said:


> Visible EM Wave:
> Do your E lights come with the original incan head as well as the LED? (I assume so because they're pictured, but I wanted to make sure)
> 
> Thanks so much to all of the donors, there are some amazing lights on that list, I can't wait for my turn.


 
Cool, you go right before me  I am already building a list, right now 14 lights long (LOL) so I can pick quick  Have fun everyone


----------



## accr (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

okay guys, my choice would be 13. Surefire A2-HA, donated by Visible EM Wave.

I cannot describe how excited when I read up I"m #2 !!

Thankyou guys...you all really made my day...and month... *group hug*


*Merry X'mas everyone !!!* (it's a little early, but it just snowed abit here in Windsor, On)


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Cool, so that means #2 LedLad gets Fenix T1 #31 on the list donated by 4sevens, his first pick


----------



## ksbman (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*



accr said:


> *Merry X'mas everyone !!!* (it's a little early, but it just snowed abit here in Windsor, On)



I'm from Detroit (Warren).

We just got a dusting of snow last night here in Seattle. It's mostly all gone now, though.


----------



## Wassernaut (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Will somebody please go over and wake up Rinali! I'm getting tense!


----------



## jzmtl (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Haha, I knew the A2 would be the first to go. Hope you don't mind the price of the bulb, $25 a pop (probably $40 in canada). :duh2:

It's been snowing on and off for a while now, environment canada says it's gona be the coldest winter in 15 years, and above average snow fall, I'm excited. Now if the city employees would do what they do best (i.e. slacking off and go on strike) during a big snow fall I'd be so happy.


----------



## AFAustin (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*



> Originally Posted by AFAustin
> Keith,
> 
> I had sent you an e-mail that I would donate a Peak pocket light, just didn't know which one yet. You're not showing me on the donor list, so maybe you were waiting for me to specify the light. If so, my apologies.
> ...





> I was waiting for you to specify what light you were going to donate. Let me know and I'll add it to the list.



Keith,

I will donate a pretty little Peak Shasta in brass, 3 LED "old style" (recessed LEDs) HP, keychain version. I'll load it with an N cell.

Thanks again for doing this. Merry Christmas! :santa:


----------



## LedLad (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*



jzmtl said:


> Haha, I knew the A2 would be the first to go. Hope you don't mind the price of the bulb, $25 a pop (probably $40 in canada). :duh2:


 

That's why the A2 was my 2nd choice 

Looks like I get the Fenix T1 ...YAY ME!!
But more to the point YAY to all the ppl donating and Ksb for arranging this
you guys are great and this will always be appreciated...CPF forever.


----------



## RAF_Groundcrew (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

There are 27 volunteer recipients.... and there are 73 items to allocate..... If previous years are a guide (get to the bottom of the list, then go round again), then some people are going to be very pleased with their good fortune this year! 

Mathematically, it's 2.7 items per person ! :twothumbs


----------



## Visible EM Wave (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*



effulgentOne said:


> Visible EM Wave:
> Do your E lights come with the original incan head as well as the LED? (I assume so because they're pictured, but I wanted to make sure)


 
Yes, the incan head/bulb are included. You get what you see in the pictures.


----------



## jeffb (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Picture of the D Mini (silver) 






Both refelctors included.

Merry Christmas...............it's snowing in Northern Indiana......COOOOLD, too!!!

jeffb


----------



## jzmtl (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V*

ALright rinali and Gunner12, get your butts over here and do your thing. :devil:


----------



## 7ender (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

lol

Wow I want that D-mini SO bad! Been wanting one of those since they came out. Wonder if it'll still be there by 11 ; )

cant' wait til it's my turn to pick. 

Happy holidays!!


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

lol please pick #3 b/c I think we are all getting anxious  Anyhow, the D-Mini looks sweet (I'm number 10 lol) but I have something better in mind so I give you my support #11  Still, there are lot of number before me so you never know... thats the hardest part.


----------



## Wassernaut (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

7ender - I've been looking and reading about the D-Mini since the phto was posted (had never heard about them) and was thinking about changing my picks . . . . but, since you love them . . . I'll just leave my list alone. Good luck to ya. - Larry


----------



## whitedoom34 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Im an really greatful that I have had an opportunity to participate in this experience. CPF is such a great community. :twothumbs

Ive had my eye on a L4 eversince I first read about surefire in Cabelas. Eventhough it is somewhat outclassed by modern LED's, #11, Surefire E2e w/ KL4 head, is my DREAM light... but I have never had the funds to actually purchase one myself.:mecry: I am hoping with all my might, as well as praying to the flashlight gods, that it is still available when my turn rolls around. Thank you so much CPF.


----------



## KevinL (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*



whitedoom34 said:


> Im an really greatful that I have had an opportunity to participate in this experience. CPF is such a great community. :twothumbs
> 
> Ive had my eye on a L4 eversince I first read about surefire in Cabelas. Eventhough it is somewhat outclassed by modern LED's, #11, Surefire E2e w/ KL4 head, is my DREAM light... but I have never had the funds to actually purchase one myself.:mecry: I am hoping with all my might, as well as praying to the flashlight gods, that it is still available when my turn rolls around. Thank you so much CPF.



Outclassed? You gotta be kidding 

My L4 is still one of my top 2 most frequently used lights.. the other one is the U2. The only advantage of the newer LEDs is efficiency, with less juice being wasted as heat, but if you are using rechargeables, it keeps the operating cost way down so that is not a huge issue. Pick up some 17670's..


----------



## whitedoom34 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

haha, sorry KevinL, I didnt mean it in any derrogitory way... I absolutly love the L4... Im really hoping that it is still available after rinali, Wassernaut, Gunner12, and jzmtl make their picks. If my dream comes true, I think that it would make my year. Nothing this nice has ever happened to me. And if I do win it, I will probably have to pick up some 17670's.


----------



## KevinL (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

No offence interpreted at all.. just reassuring you that your preference has many more years left on the clock and is hardly obsolete because something new and fancy has become available. I love its simplicity, as opposed to all this fancy multilevel/multi-click stuff, and its beam pattern. 

Check out Lighthound.com or check with AW for chargers/protected cells.


----------



## Gunner12 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

I would also love the D-mini, but should I be naughty and take it, or leave it for 7ender?

What is the LF1's turbohead?


----------



## whitedoom34 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Thanks for the wise words KevinL. They are appreciated greatly.  And Gunner12, please leave atleast the E2E for me... haha


----------



## Gunner12 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

No worries, I'll leave the E2E.

The P3D and the Peak lights also sound interesting.


----------



## 7ender (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

lol thanks guys! 

Don't change your picks just for me, you did get drawn first in the raffle...someone else may pick it anyways. 

Though if it still there...you know what i'm picking!!!


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

This is just me, but I think we should stop saying what we want more than 3 or 4 ppl down because I know that I would feel really bad taking a light from someone, but at the same time, it is the luck of the draw. I don't know... or should I say what light I want now... :sigh:

Edit: Glad to see no hard feelings  and the Peak TI looks cool, although no one has mentioned the two lights I'm deciding between yet lol


----------



## whitedoom34 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

So i guess that we're all waiting for rinali right now, eh?


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Yea, once that pick is made, we should be flying, as most of the other people are on now. Did anyone send a PM/email yet to remind?


----------



## rinali (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Wow, I didn't know we were starting so fast and I didn't think I'd be so close to the top!  I will make my choice in a few minutes. I'm leaning toward the E2E w/ KL4 or the E1E w/ KL1. I can't believe a KL4 is there! I've seen my uncles and that is hella bright!!!  I just have to double check what some of the other lights are first. 

Any suggestions? :help:


----------



## rinali (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Can the KL1 be upgraded to be as bright as the KL4? Can I make it more of a wide beam instead of the narrow beam?


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

It's totally your call as you were picked 3rd. There are a lot of great lights out there, however, the surefires usually go the fastest for obvious reasons. Just remember especially being this high up, you don't get a second chance to pick a top light, so all I can say is do what feels right 

Edit: I'm not sure on the upgrading part although I suppose with modding skill you could always drop a new LED and reflector in there.


----------



## KevinL (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*



rinali said:


> Can the KL1 be upgraded to be as bright as the KL4? Can I make it more of a wide beam instead of the narrow beam?



You can get it modded, Milkyspit does such conversions. A heavily stippled reflector will give it quite a flood beam. 

The easiest non-mod way is to slap the F04 beamshaper on top of the KL1, and the beam becomes a very pleasant wide flood. The F04 is not expensive, from what I recall - I used to have one around here SOMEWHERE..


----------



## rinali (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Just wondering, can the KL4 be upgraded? Would those tri-rebel stars work?


----------



## Gunner12 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

It is possible, but you might have to get a new driver, new LED and a reflector. Or contact milkyspit or another modder.

The KL1 has more throw then the KL4(but has half the output, KL1 has a narrow beam).

Any mod is possible, as long as you have the money or the skills.


----------



## KevinL (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*



rinali said:


> Just wondering, can the KL4 be upgraded? Would those tri-rebel stars work?



The KL4 can be 'upgraded' but I personally (just my opinion) never saw the point. Sticking a SSC P4 or other LED into it with a boost converter makes it hard to drive on R123s (you'd need CR123s at 3V), and for not much more light. You'd get more runtime but would be better off served with a different, and cheaper host to begin with - the KL4 is not cheap! And if you remove the stock reflector, you are basically gutting and throwing away the innards which are the expensive bits.

I would rather tweak a KL1 than a KL4. Easier on the pocket. Not trying to influence a decision here, just stating what I would do. The KL1's 500mA regulator is more versatile (buck/boost), designed for a LED with a Vf of around 3+ volts (instead of 6+ or 7 as the LuxV), and there's more room for a reflector swap. 

The Tri-Rebel is not much use for flashlight applications since there is no reflector at the moment that can efficiently collimate the beam. You would get a wide flood.. that's about it.

Now that McLux PR-T on E1e.. now THAT is a moddable light  to me it just screams "SSC P4 WANTED" and the PR-T's are so easy to get into. Unscrew 'em, solder two contacts to remove old LED, solder new LED in place, away you go. I had a PR-T on an E2e a long while back and yes.. I did take it apart..

750mA on an SSC.. wow. 175+ lumens at the emitter. Never imagined that'd be possible when the PR-T was first released.


----------



## jzmtl (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

For the effort/cost, you might as well get a new light from DX to begin with.

Or choose a light that's already brighter than KL1/4 from the list.


----------



## Wassernaut (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

I am next up, and will make my decision "real time", after renali completes his. - Larry


----------



## rinali (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Sorry, I meant if there was a SIMPLE mod.  I wouldn't dare try anything complicated with anything so expensive, not without a lot of help anyway. 

I decided to go with my gut. I've seen the L4 and I know I like how bright it is and I like wide beams over narrow ones. That and also seeing Wassernaut's list, I decided to go with the E2E w/ KL4. This leaves the E1E w/ KL1 for Wassernaut since that was his preferred choice.  I was also so tempted by Lionheart and the P3D and the McLux and the L5 and .... 

Thanks you SOOOOOOOOOO much to everybody and especially to Visible EM Wave and ksbman.


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Yea, I laughed when I saw the big red lettering where you had posted you choices earlier.

Directed at Wasser 

and LOL at post below


----------



## rinali (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*



Wassernaut said:


> I am next up, and will make my decision "real time", after renali completes *his*. - Larry



I'm a GIRL!!! :wave:


----------



## Wassernaut (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

No, you're no girl, it's a unique opportunity, and takes thought.

My decision within minutes - I hope. - Larry


----------



## jzmtl (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*



rinali said:


> I'm a GIRL!!! :wave:


As with the traditions of internet, I hereby ask you to post photos of yourself to serve as proof.


----------



## rinali (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*



Wassernaut said:


> No, you're no girl, it's a unique opportunity, and takes thought.
> 
> My decision within minutes - I hope. - Larry



I'm not a girl? My parents will be shocked!


----------



## rinali (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*



jzmtl said:


> As with the traditions of internet, I hereby ask you to post photos of yourself to serve as proof.



Sorry, I don't send photos of myself to strangers.


----------



## jzmtl (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

I wonder how badly is the L5 damaged, wish ksbman is here to answer.


----------



## jzmtl (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*



rinali said:


> Sorry, I don't send photos of myself to strangers.



Then



Wassernaut said:


> No, you're no girl


----------



## KevinL (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*



rinali said:


> Sorry, I meant if there was a SIMPLE mod.  I wouldn't dare try anything complicated with anything so expensive, not without a lot of help anyway.
> 
> I decided to go with my gut. I've seen the L4 and I know I like how bright it is and I like wide beams over narrow ones. That and also seeing Wassernaut's list, I decided to go with the E2E w/ KL4. This leaves the E1E w/ KL1 for Wassernaut since that was his preferred choice.  I was also so tempted by Lionheart and the P3D and the McLux and the L5 and ....
> 
> Thanks you SOOOOOOOOOO much to everybody and especially to Visible EM Wave and ksbman.



Congratulations  The L4/KL4 is superb. 

The KL1/KL4 modifications are quite involved - I would be reluctant to try one myself. Even getting the new KL1 head open is quite a challenge, it makes the old KL1 (which I've done before) look easy. 

Now I wanna see someone hack that PR-T.  That is something I'd classify as 'easy' if you are proficient with a soldering iron.


----------



## Wassernaut (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*



rinali said:


> I'm not a girl? My parents will be shocked!


 
Ooooooops - sorry about that. My comment, of course, was that you should take all the time you needed. Congratulations on your choice.

OK guys, mine is made, it's the -

*Surefire E1e w/ KL1 head* (#12) Donated by *Visible EM Wave*

with deep grattitude to *ksbman* for doing this, and for donating (I believe) TEN LIGHTS himself, and of course to *Visible EM Wave* for donating multiple expensive and desirable lights. You guys are what makes CPF what it is.

Thank you,

Larry


----------



## Gunner12 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

I'm trying to decide between the D-mini or the P3D. Any suggestions?


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

The D-Mini is a lot more special a light, as a P3D is mass-marketed. I however would be afraid to scratch the silver finish (aka use it) so for me it's practicality vs the looks. It has to be your call though.


----------



## jeffb (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Just my 2pennies, but I hope that the silver D-mini is used as the finish seems rugged.

I use my lights as I believe that they are made for use. Perhaps someone that a silver "D" will comment on how it has EDC'd?

jeffb


----------



## farmall (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*



jeffb said:


> Just my 2pennies, but I hope that the silver D-mini is used as the finish seems rugged.
> 
> I use my lights as I believe that they are made for use. Perhaps someone that a silver "D" will comment on how it has EDC'd?
> 
> jeffb


 I've carried both and the finish holds up well on both.


----------



## Gunner12 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Well, still thinking, might take a bit of time(I've been known for being very slow on deciding things, now the McLuxIII-27LT is added to the mix)


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Well, if the finish holds up, the D-Mini is what I would pick out of the three mentioned


Then again, it's totally you


----------



## Gunner12 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

As of right now, I'm waiting to see what condition the McLuxIII-27LT is in(If you can get pictures, that's fine, I know it works fine).

Thank for the patience.


----------



## jzmtl (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Well looks like this thread won't proceed any further till at least tomorrow, I'm out.


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*



jzmtl said:


> Well looks like this thread won't proceed any further till at least tomorrow, I'm out.


 
Noooooo, please don't say "at least"  

Maybe ksbman will post the pics tomorrow and we can get rolling again as it's so fun to get an email notification every 5 minuites


----------



## Visible EM Wave (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Got your message, rinali. 

accr / Wassernaut, if you guys could PM me with your shipping address. 

I do have client meetings coming Monday all day and maybe Tuesday as well. I'll try to ship out on Tuesday or Wednesday. Be patient, Canada Post here is not very efficient and they are very busy in December. 

I'll let you guys know once I've shipped the items. Happy holiday everyone.

:santa:


----------



## Wassernaut (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*



Visible EM Wave said:


> Got your message, rinali.
> 
> accr / Wassernaut, if you guys could PM me with your shipping address.
> :santa:


 
Visible EM Wave - PM sent per your request.

And . . . . . . . . Thank you very much for your unbelievable generosity.

Merry Christmas!

Larry (aka Wassernaut)


----------



## ksbman (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*



jzmtl said:


> I wonder how badly is the L5 damaged, wish ksbman is here to answer.





Gunner12 said:


> As of right now, I'm waiting to see what condition the McLuxIII-27LT is in(If you can get pictures, that's fine, I know it works fine).
> 
> Thank for the patience.



I've been looking for the USB cord for my camera with no luck. It's been a couple years since I last used it and have also moved 4 times since then.

The L5 has numerous nicks, dings, & small dents on the head with the points of the bezel being almost HAIII-less from contact with stuff. The body has some n,d,&sd's but the SW02 is new. 

SF replaced the lens, which was chipped in a couple places. I don't have any of the original clicky tail caps for it. They break easily when dropped from 10 feet. I replaced 4 before switching to the SW02.

The 27LT isn't as beat up, I didn't have it as long as the L5. The edges of both ends are HAIII-less from contact and has a couple dozen n,d,&sd's everywhere else.

My new work light is this one.

What I did find while looking for my USB cable is a BNIB, un-assembled PR-T head. That will be the first item for next years Christmas gift list.


----------



## Gunner12 (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

I'll take the McLuxIII 27LT.

PM inbound.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Radio (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

:twothumbs


----------



## jzmtl (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V*

I will pick *1. MR Bulk Lionheart*, 4 pages long instruction on how to change modes seems fun.

May I trade it for something else if the gazillion modes end up driving me nuts?

Big :twothumbs to ksbman, and everyone else who donated.


----------



## 7ender (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

woo 4 more people until my turn!


----------



## whitedoom34 (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

I will take:

*2. Surefire L5, w/SW02*

Thank you so much CPF for making my holiday season!


----------



## MikeLip (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V*



jzmtl said:


> I will pick *1. MR Bulk Lionheart*, 4 pages long instruction on how to change modes seems fun.
> 
> May I trade it for something else if the gazillion modes end up driving me nuts?
> 
> Big :twothumbs to ksbman, and everyone else who donated.



Basic operation of the Lionheart is simplicity itself - GREAT choice!


----------



## whitedoom34 (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

ksbman, do you want me to pm you my information now? Thank you for running this amazing display of generosity. :twothumbs


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Alright, I noticed that mina has not been active/posted since signing up. In an effort to keep this thread running, I sent him/her? an e-mail. Hope for the best  

3 more and the two lights I'm deciding between are still there lol

Edit: should we start to post choices or...


----------



## customh (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

First off, many thanks to ksbman for making this possible and all the donators. 
Second, I would like to sign up if it isn't too late. I fit the "student with no money" criteria.


----------



## teamtige (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

This thread is a great idea.

Amazing generosity shown here!


----------



## Mudd Magnet (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Would I be able to qualify still? I am in school and not working right now, I had my daily carry light stolen last night magled 2aa it was really the only good flashlight I had and my only led light I am carrying a disposable garrity light I bought today for a couple dollars until I can afford a new light I really wish I could be on the giving side of this maby next year I could Thanks Dj would make a really cool christmas present


----------



## mina (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

My pick is jeffb's _Lumapower D-Mini, w/both reflectors_.

I'm sorry 7ender. 

@D-Dog
I always visit this place... its just that i'm a lurker by heart. 

A big thanks to all CPF santa's, especially to ksbman and jeffb.:twothumbs Happy holidays!


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Well, guess you responded as I wrote this lol


----------



## effulgentOne (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Wow, it's my turn now! I've always dreamed of owning a surefire, and I'm surprised this many are still left.

For me, it's between the E1e with PR-T head, or the G2Z.

I like that the E1e is aluminum and smaller. On the other hand, I like that the G2Z comes with the P61, but I don't like that it's polymer (bad for LED upgrades).

so I don't know, I'm open for input.

ksbman: does the E1e come with the original head? I think that would be a pro for me.


----------



## ksbman (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*



effulgentOne said:


> ksbman: does the E1e come with the original head? I think that would be a pro for me.



Nope, never had one. I bought the head, body, and tail cap separately.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*



effulgentOne said:


> Wow, it's my turn now! I've always dreamed of owning a surefire, and I'm surprised this many are still left.
> 
> For me, it's between the E1e with PR-T head, or the G2Z.
> 
> ...



On the flip side, if you're on this Christmas list and qualify, you probably can't afford to sink a lot into mods right now, and the polymer is one tough light. ;-)


----------



## effulgentOne (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*



Nomad said:


> On the flip side, if you're on this Christmas list and qualify, you probably can't afford to sink a lot into mods right now, and the polymer is one tough light. ;-)



That's very true.

I think my mind is made up, I would be thrilled to take

57. Surefire G2Z, black, w/P60 & P61, donated by RAF_Groundcrew.

Everyone who donated was extremely generous, and I never dreamed I'd have the chance to get such a nice light. I've always wanted a Surefire, so this is very much a dream come true.

Thank you again. :thanks:


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

A great choice and what I was going to suggest (I was typing a reply but you beat me )

I am going to make my decission, just a little thinking... no longer than an hour I promise 

Edit: This might sound weird, but right now I am between two lights, both not Surefires ...

First is the #56 Streamlight Stinger XT HP

Second is the SSC'd Lenser #72

I am thinking the Stinger over the other right now as it is well-constructed and bright as well as rechargable, plus some time in the future an ultra-mini mod could be an option as the bulbs aren't too expensive, plus I might have a few 1/2C's in my basement (hey you never know ...my dad has quite a few batteries lol)

The reason I might go with the Lenser is that it is small, bright, and the best aaa light I have now is a 1 watt ....lol ...that isn't too great 

Final question: does anyone know whether Fenix rates on lumens out the front or at the diode?

Anyone feel free to jump in and give advice at any time please 

Edit Edit: I have read the Lenser is not at all waterproof... if this is true then thats not too great as it would be used outside. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## jzmtl (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Hehe, now you just have to hope to get the matching beamcover in second round.


If I were you I'd take the lenser unless you really use it a lot and keep it plugged in, Nicad battery pack self discharge really quick and is already being phased out in various applications. At least for power tools they are already banned in europe.


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Good point though now I have to :thinking: more 

Would it be possible to use ni-mh batteries in the Streamlight, or should I get the Stramlight out of my head entirely. The only things I loved were that it throws real far and is adjustable...and it would be the first light I might be able to mod in the future (if you call changing the batteries and swapping a bulb modding )

The Lenser also appealed, hence why it's up there being considered. From what I have heard, they are one of the better lights coast makes, and with the SSC up it will put out over 170-180 lumens out the front. Water resestance an issue? Also as this mod is not on flashlight reviews, anywhere I might find throw comparrisons, etc. 

Please keep helping as it is greatly appreciated


----------



## KevinL (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Man this is taking a while 

I was hoping it'd all be drawn quickly so I could ship because I need to travel in the near future, which will delay things a whole lot (one gets to hate travelling.. my idea of a perfect vacation is being able to park myself at home!)


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Alright, against the ideas of a few  I am not going with one of the Surefires or even with the Lenser. In the end, I realize that water problems, coupled with the low capacity of aaa's has moved me to 

56. Streamlight Stinger XT HP, donated by Rzr800.

I haven't had an adjustable xenon before and in the future I see a mini-ultra waiting to be born 

Thanks again to everyone who donated, those who had patience while I selected, and ksbman for everything he is doing


----------



## jzmtl (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Heh, I would love to see everyone is required to sit here at a certain time, and make your choice in ten minutes, then bam bam bam everything is done in a day. But oh well.


----------



## mhubble (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*



> one gets to hate travelling.. my idea of a perfect vacation is being able to park myself at home


 
Man that sounds just like me, my family has never understood why I dont want to go anywhere when Im off. Ive been traveling for 23 years now.


----------



## 7ender (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Well...It's my turn and i'm not quite sure what to pick now. 

The d-mini is gone so...Anybody have any suggestions between the peak Pacific Ti, p3d, p1d-ce, and surefire/mcgizmo e1e? I'm trying to find more info on the peak at the moment.


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*



jzmtl said:


> Heh, I would love to see everyone is required to sit here at a certain time, and make your choice in ten minutes, then bam bam bam everything is done in a day. But oh well.


 
Same and I wish I was faster but the reality is that when it's your turn and there are still a lot of great lights out there, you mind goes...hmmmm I liked this... but is this better? Or wait I didn't see THAT...

I have sadly gone through every light on the list so many times by now that I could probably rank them 1-73 lol

And I still didn't start my HW 

Good Luck to you 7ender! I know you will make the right choice


----------



## 7ender (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

I am currently awaiting a few pm's about the lights, hopefully I won't be too long.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*



D-Dog said:


> Same and I wish I was faster but the reality is that when it's your turn and there are still a lot of great lights out there, you mind goes...hmmmm I liked this... but is this better? Or wait I didn't see THAT...
> 
> I have sadly gone through every light on the list so many times by now that I could probably rank them 1-73 lol
> 
> ...



Well, out of fairness to everyone, why don't people pick a few in order of most to least preferred...perhaps pick 5, and post your lists when you see you've got 4 or 5 people ahead of you. Or even just write down a list on your own so that you're ready to go when your turn comes up if you think that posting a list will make people want to screw you over.


----------



## Lobo (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*



Nomad said:


> Well, out of fairness to everyone, why don't people pick a few in order of most to least preferred...perhaps pick 5, and post your lists when you see you've got 4 or 5 people ahead of you. Or even just write down a list on your own so that you're ready to go when your turn comes up if you think that posting a list will make people want to screw you over.



Excellent idea! At this rate, this will take some time. Can't wait until it's me, a lot of really fine lights left. :twothumbs


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

 Just want to appologize on behalf of making everyone wait as long as they did. I am sure I speak for more than myself when I say I did have a plan going into picking. Actualy, I knew which one I was going for since I saw it first up there, however, when the SSC'd Lenser was added at the end, I started to pander... and ponder... and...

So sorry to all and I promise to be faster second time


----------



## farmall (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Moving along at 3 a day. This could take a while.


----------



## cutlerylover (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V*

maybe...hopefully it picks up a bit, the problem with new members is that they are not yet addicted and they don't live on the forums like alot of us do...hahaha


----------



## cutlerylover (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V*

wow, what a great list of lights and other cool stuff donated! Too bad Im not new here, lol...Although I have let my knife addiction tear me away from lights recently...


----------



## KevinL (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V*



cutlerylover said:


> maybe...hopefully it picks up a bit, the problem with new members is that they are not yet addicted and they don't live on the forums like alot of us do...hahaha



Oh well 

My lights have a long journey to make so if they don't make it by Christmas... y'all know who to blame  (ie. everybody on list before you, and if they get chosen during 2nd pass, it's "everybody", period )


----------



## 7ender (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Okay guys iv'e FINALLY made my decision....

And I would like the (#4) *Surefire E1e** w/McGizmo built McLux PR-T head w/750mA BadBoy and TX1K LuxIII*

*Thank you so much everyone for this opportunity. I absolutely cannot wait to try out my new light!*

*Merry Christmas! :twothumbs*


*Sorry for taking so long. I thought I knew which light I wanted, but when it came down to the wire my decision became so much harder. *


----------



## carbine15 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*



7ender said:


> Okay guys iv'e FINALLY made my decision....
> 
> And I would like the (#4) *Surefire E1e** w/McGizmo built McLux PR-T head w/750mA BadBoy and TX1K LuxIII*
> 
> ...




NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!:huh:


----------



## kenzo (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Argh, so many choices available ._."
:\ as i don't think i can invest in lithium or lithium rechargables I'll stick with AA lights 
(I really like the P3D but T__T can't power it)
Out of all the AA lights available... I think i'll go with:

*33. Jetbeam MkII X, donated by depusm12.*


A big thank you to depusm12 & also ksbman for organising this ;p
Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## FlashBanger (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

I'll take 

71. SSC'd Lenser, donated by FlashCrazy.

I can't believe it lasted this long.

Thank you everyone.


----------



## Visible EM Wave (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

accr/rinali/Wassernaut, all of your packages have been mailed out today. Watch your mail box.


----------



## Gitlaa (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Sweet, finally my turn and the light i had my eye on is still here :devil:. I choose the Fenix P3D, donated by Visible EM Wave. Now i just need some cr123's......


----------



## Wassernaut (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*



Visible EM Wave said:


> accr/rinali/Wassernaut, all of your packages have been mailed out today. Watch your mail box.


 
Thank you kind Sir. I had just read the PM you sent. Thanks for the speedy work getting the packages out, and of course your unbelievable donations . . . not one, but *FOUR* expensive and highly coveted lights. You have made this a super Christmas for several CPF members, and me especially. You must either have an unbelievable collection, that can spare these valuable lights, or you are just a mighty generous man. In any case I am deeply appreciative of your generosity.

Thanks again,

Larry (aka Wassernaut) :santa:


----------



## cutlerylover (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*



Wassernaut said:


> Thank you kind Sir. I had just read the PM you sent. Thanks for the speedy work getting the packages out, and of course your unbelievable donations . . . not one, but *FOUR* expensive and highly coveted lights. You have made this a super Christmas for several CPF members, and me especially. You must either have an unbelievable collection, that can spare these valuable lights, or you are just a mighty generous man. In any case I am deeply appreciative of your generosity.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Larry (aka Wassernaut) :santa:


 
Thats what its all about right there!!!!

:twothumbs :thumbsup::santa::goodjob::buddies::welcome:


----------



## kennieyk (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

I would like 60. Peak Pacific, Ti w/P4, donated by Hodsta. seems like a awesome little light .. thanks a ton to everyone !


----------



## andrewx490 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Thanks guys!

I would like the 32. Fenix P3D, gently used, donated by depusm12


This is my first "real" flashlight so I am stoked~

Thanks to all the donors who made this possible!


----------



## splitfire11 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

A big round of thanks to everyone who made this event possible. This is definitely going to be a VERY memorable Christmas!

The one I select is: #63. Elektro Lumens Blaster-1R, LuxIII, donated by cave dave

Thanks again everyone!!


----------



## N10 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

It's already my turn.....so..i'll go with the Inova X0, black, donated by depusm12....
thanks again to everyone who donated and Ksbman who organised everything!!


----------



## RAF_Groundcrew (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*



effulgentOne said:


> That's very true.
> 
> I think my mind is made up, I would be thrilled to take
> 
> ...


Package mailed today (Wednesday 05 Dec), allow a week, maybe 10 days.

Merry Christmas! :santa:


----------



## Tempest UK (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Still plenty of great stuff up for grabs  I hope everyone enjoys their gifts, it is great to see things like this on CPF :thumbsup:

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## RAF_Groundcrew (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*



Tempest UK said:


> Still plenty of great stuff up for grabs  I hope everyone enjoys their gifts, it is great to see things like this on CPF :thumbsup:
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest


It's great, isn't it, people queuing up to give quality lights to others in the spirit of goodwill. It doesn't matter if you give a Surefire, or a pack of Lithiums, the sharing's the thing
:santa:


----------



## Waffle (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*


----------



## customh (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

I feel your pain... 9 to go....doesn't seem like coldlocus is around much....last time he was on was when he posted....


----------



## coldlocus (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

My deepest apologizes ladies and gentlemen. I had my exams so I forgot about this thread. But without much further ado, I would like to chose the Surefire G2 donated by ACMarina, nr 16.
And sorry again for the delay.

And a big thanks to everybody who made this possible, this will make my christmas great!


----------



## Waffle (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

I'll take 55. Fenix P1D-CE, donated by selfbuilt.


----------



## Lobo (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Wow, I can't believe it's still left, a sign of how many great lights that was donated this year. 
I'll take nr 52, the Peak Glacier Bay donated by MikeLip.
A big thanks to everybody who donated and Ksbman who made this possible!
:bow:
And a merry christmas to all of you!
:santa:


----------



## kavvika (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

^ Good choice, mate. Surprised it lasted that long too!
Lots of great lights left still, it's going to be a great Christmas for everyone in this giveaway.

I would like to pick 47. LiteFlux LF1, w/ssc P4, turbohead, and diffuser, donated by StefanFS. I saw the beamshots, and they're just gorgeous! Thanks soo much!


----------



## Nomad (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Ok, I'm massively swamped with classwork. And there is only one person ahead of me, and then since I'm near the bottom of the list it's going to "bounce up" to me in 13 picks. SO what I'm going to do is put my top 13 choices, that way I don't have to make the list wait. I have a final on Monday and I've got over half a semester's worth of work to somehow catch up on in this self-paced class (why do I procrastinate SO badly?!) so I may not be on again before that! 

edited to reflect lights taken and stuff I noticed.  I'm 7 away from being picked again. (HAD to take a study break, this class is HORRIBLE!)
9. 2AA Mag Flag light, w/ TerraLUX TLE-5 Mini-Star2 Extreme, donated by ksbman.
27. Inova T3, reflector version, donated by DonShock.
28. Maglite LED 3AA, black, donated by DonShock.
15. ARC AAA Camo, donated by carrot.
53. Nuwai QIII, donated by MikeLip.


----------



## davedent (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

hi, sorry for the delay had some problems with my computer..
I would like: 
NUWAI ALX-33K22L, modified w/Cree +, donated by mhubble.

thanks very much guys, hope to be in a position to donate next year.


----------



## customh (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! I wanted that light...real bad... Oh well. Only 3 to go...


----------



## jzmtl (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*



Nomad said:


> *
> 26. Golston 7w, w/Seoul P4, donated by DonShock.*



This would be nomad's choice according to his list. *legtu*'s turn now.


----------



## carbine15 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

I know that there are two needy flashaholics ahead of me but since there are three left, I'll take one of the CPF 4W Multi-Level lights, donated by Wits' End. I can't believe these are still here. 

Thank you ksbman for organizing this again for 2007 and to Wits' End for donating my new light!


----------



## 7ender (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Hey ksbman,
Just letting you know I pmed you awhile back with my address, wasn't sure if you got it.

Thanks again!


----------



## stitch_paradox (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Hello All, I guess I'm next after legtu. To keep things going I'll choose my lights now, priority of choice being the first one:

A: 39. CPF 4W Multi-Level light, donated by Wits' End.

B: 50. Ultrafire FMR1 Rebel, donated by Christoph.


or

C: 5. Fenix L1T, donated by ksbman.

Thank you so much to everyone who donated! And also to ksbman for organizing this great giveaway. Next year it's our turn to give!


----------



## legtu (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

i apologize for the hold up... this is what i get for oversleeping. 

i'll take the last of Wits' End's CPF 4W Multi-Level light.

thanks to ksbman and everyone who've made this possible!


----------



## KevinL (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*



legtu said:


> i apologize for the hold up... this is what i get for oversleeping.
> 
> i'll take the last of Wits' End's CPF 4W Multi-Level light.
> 
> thanks to ksbman and everyone who've made this possible!




Sleep is for the [email protected]!! 

Uhh.....I'm feeling sleep....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## customh (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

I'll take #5. Fenix L1T, donated by ksbman. Thanks to all the donators, youv'e made the holidays brighter for 29 of us in the situation my sig describes. And a special thanks to ksbman, without you, none of this would happen, Thanks!!


----------



## ksbman (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

I thought Jerb was up next, but there isn't any post from him asking to be on the list and I have no e-mail or PM so I don't know why I added him to the list.

The rules on the first page state - "...the names of those whom ask to be considered in this thread."

His last post was in July, so he didn't post in the thread. Jerb?

So, customh, it's your turn again.


----------



## customh (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Alright, I'll take #51. Surefire G2, black, donated by Southernwayfarer. Again, I can't thank you guys enough, the one decent light I had, the minimag with tle-5ex, I lost this summer, so this is a godsend.


----------



## Wassernaut (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

WOW!!!!! I just received my package from *VISIBLE EM WAVE*, and the guy didn't just send me what I chose . . . . he sent me that (a gorgeous *Surefire E1e Elite*, in the original box, that looks brand new . . . and so much more that I was stunned! *A big box FULL of goodies*, and a second *BIG SURPRISE*! This man is unbelievable! Talk about the Christmas Spirit! 

Sorry for interrupting the flow, I just couldn't help it. 

If I live to be two hunnert . . . . . . . . . . - Larry


----------



## LedLad (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Congrats Wassernaut and to Visible EM and all the donators...I've been involved in a lot of hobbies and a lot of groups over the years but you guys are simply the most generous and thoughtful group of people I've ever seen, I only wish I had found CPF years ago when I would have been more able to fully participate and donate myself but I make this promise:
I will repay your kindness by participating in discussions where I can and do anything I can to support the hobby here and to other Unenlightened...I truly think that Flashlights and their use and collecting of them may be the Gun craze of the new millenium.
Happy Holidays to all.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Well, there's now one guy ahead of me for the second picks! So I'm posting my top two favorites 'cause I don't want to be "THAT" guy that holds up the line. LOL 

9. 2AA Mag Flag light, w/ TerraLUX TLE-5 Mini-Star2 Extreme, donated by ksbman.
27. Inova T3, reflector version, donated by DonShock.


A lot of really good lights left even for the second go around. The Inova T3 is a really good little light, and the Inovas are built like tanks, but I had to put the Mag first 'cause I've always wanted that particular light and the TerraLUX but couldn't spare the change to buy 'em, so happy that I finally have a shot at it! 

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## carbine15 (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

I'll have to take (as my second choice) #53. Nuwai QIII, donated by MikeLip.

It was a tough decision as there are so many good lights left to choose from. I hope it's not potted so I can swap out emitters and modify it with new stars as they become available. 

Thanks MileLip and to all that participated! Happy holidays and Merry Christmas!


----------



## stitch_paradox (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

I'm sorry if I held the line, I didn't know i get to choose another light.. all I can say is WOW! Again thank you so much for all the people that donated and to Ksbman for organizing this great giveaway. May all this goodness comeback to you guys!

As for my 2nd choice it will be:

50. Ultrafire FMR1 Rebel, donated by Christoph.

Thanks Chistoph for the donation!


----------



## Jerb (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

looks like there was some confusion on my part here. 

Id love to select I light, I went off to college this year and though I had a very nice Lumaleds light coming up here someone was nice enough to take it off my hands without me knowing. now I have nothing and no way to replace it


----------



## legtu (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

this time, i'll take greenLED's Glo-Toob Lithium (red). 

merry christmas everyone!


----------



## davedent (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Me again already, I'll take:

64. Princeton Tec EOS, Seoul LED, donated by Cuso

Thanks very much once again guys.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Well I'm gonna keep my eye on this thread in case a couple folks pass 'cause they can't use anything that's left....on the off chance I can!  Wow, there are still some good lights left! I'm quite happy with the two choices I made...a modded light with a Seoul P4 and a flag maglite with Terralux are both lights I couldn't buy now, so I'm all kinds of happy. Yup, I'm lumens deprived but not for long. (I know it's been two years, but gawd I still miss the lights that were stolen from my car!)


----------



## Mark620 (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V*

I would like to be considered.


----------



## kavvika (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Wow, there's still an awesome selection and it's my turn again! Well, I'm not sure if ^ or I go first, but since there's two of my pick, I'll just go ahead and throw it out there as to not hold anyone else up. But, that T3 is tempting! I've held one before...it was extremely well made. But I really don't prefer lights that can only take non-rechargeable CR123A's, so I'll let some one else take it. And I can't believe that Peak is left as well! I would love to be able to own that gorgeous brass Shasta, but I believe it takes a N battery, which I've actually never come across before. So I'm going to pick a light I've want for some time. A light with history, a near-cult following, and one what will last to the end of time! A true classic: The Arc AAA

Thus, I am thrilled to choose 15. ARC AAA Camo, donated by carrot.


----------



## Tempest UK (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*



kavvika said:


> Thus, I am thrilled to choose 15. ARC AAA Camo, donated by carrot.



Very, very surprised these didn't get picked earlier. Excellent choice 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## ksbman (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*



kavvika said:


> Well, I'm not sure if ^ or I go first,..



Yeah, it's Mark620's turn. He gets two picks.


----------



## customh (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*



Jerb said:


> looks like there was some confusion on my part here.
> 
> Id love to select I light, I went off to college this year and though I had a very nice Lumaleds light coming up here someone was nice enough to take it off my hands without me knowing. now I have nothing and no way to replace it


#1:What about Jerb?
#2: Did you get my PM ksbman?


----------



## ksbman (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*



customh said:


> #1:What about Jerb?
> #2: Did you get my PM ksbman?



#1 - Taken care of privately.

#2 - Yes.


----------



## customh (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Sounds good. 
Mark620, I'd reccommend the Innova T3 and the ARC that is left. Just my 2c though....


----------



## whitedoom34 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

I just recieved my package from ksbman!  This kind of generosity is unsurpassed! I not only received my Surefire L5 with a SW02, but an additional surprise! And this surprise, was much more than some kind of little photon clone... I.. I.. I'm absolutely speachless. Im stunned at your kindness and consideration. I am amazed! You, along with this experiece has definely made this one of my most memorable holiday seasons EVER! The L5 works perfectly with the SW02 tailcap... and it is not in as bad as shape as i thought. I definely looks used.. but I really like it for just that fact! It gives the light much character, and I don't feel as if I must baby the light. It definely sends out a "ram of light". Thank you SO much ksbman! YOU are unbelieveable!

Scott


----------



## jzmtl (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Well it's been over 48 hours and mark620 is no show, should we continue?


----------



## ksbman (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*



jzmtl said:


> Well it's been over 48 hours and mark620 is no show, should we continue?



Yes, Lobo is up.


----------



## Lobo (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*



kavvika said:


> Wow, there's still an awesome selection and it's my turn again! Well, I'm not sure if ^ or I go first, but since there's two of my pick, I'll just go ahead and throw it out there as to not hold anyone else up. But, that T3 is tempting! I've held one before...it was extremely well made. But I really don't prefer lights that can only take non-rechargeable CR123A's, so I'll let some one else take it. And I can't believe that Peak is left as well! I would love to be able to own that gorgeous brass Shasta, but I believe it takes a N battery, which I've actually never come across before. So I'm going to pick a light I've want for some time. A light with history, a near-cult following, and one what will last to the end of time! A true classic: The Arc AAA



Couldn't say it better myself, so I'll pick nr 61. ARC AAA Camo, donated by billybright.

Thanks again everybody for doing this!


----------



## carbine15 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

When we get back to the top of the list will we re-start at the bottom again or at the top? ( I like the the bottom  ) or we could randomly generate the list again.


----------



## Waffle (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

I'll take 8. County Comm Ultra-G (scroll down), donated by ksbman.


----------



## greenLED (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*



legtu said:


> this time, i'll take greenLED's Glo-Toob Lithium (red).
> 
> merry christmas everyone!


:wave: PM sent - sorry I missed your earlier post about this.


Keith, :bow: for organizing this again!


----------



## ksbman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*



carbine15 said:


> When we get back to the top of the list will we re-start at the bottom again or at the top? ( I like the the bottom  ) or we could randomly generate the list again.



I was thinking we should start at the bottom.

What say the masses?


----------



## whitedoom34 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*



ksbman said:


> I was thinking we should start at the bottom.
> 
> What say the masses?



Agreed


----------



## Wassernaut (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Well, we've gone once from the *top down*, 

And once from the *bottom up*,

And since there won't be enough donations left for everyone to get a pick on the third round . . . . . 

- Why not toss 'em all in the random program once again, 

- Choose whether the top or bottom goes first before you push the button,

- and the lucky few that land where you've chosen to begin will get to pick, but everyone will have had an equal chance to make the top (or bottom) on the last go around.

But, of course, the whole thing was your idea so you should make the choice.

Thanks again,

Larry (aka Wassernaut)


----------



## Nomad (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Well here's the thing, the people at the top got some REALLY nice lights. Ksbman's thought of going from the bottom up does seem fair...of course I AM kind of biased 'cause I'm near the bottom. I'm totally game for starting again from the bottom of the list once the people at the top get their second picks.


----------



## coldlocus (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

My turn again!

I'll take nr 6, the pelican stealthlite 2400 donated by Ksbman.

About the order, I would also vote for starting from the bottom, since the first people who picked got some very fine lights. Of course I'm biased, since I'm in the lower middle, but it seems that would be more fair to those who are at the absolute bottom. For me, personally, it doesnt matter that much, since I allready got two nice lights. 

Thanks you so much again to all the santas for donating and especially ksbman for donating and organizing this awesome event!


----------



## customh (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Part of me says go from bottom up because of Nomad's reasoning, was thinking the same thing when I read carbine15's post, but wanted to know what keith thought. I sort of like wassernaut's idea, but again, the guys (&gals??) at the top got some REALLY nice lights. As nomad said, I am a bit biased also.


----------



## trapn1 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

I'd like a chance for a light please. I'm not a student but I am a disabled Army vet on fixed pension. Thanks, George


----------



## Nomad (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*



ksbman said:


> I was thinking we should start at the bottom.
> 
> What say the masses?




Customh, he already posted what he thought. ;-)


----------



## ksbman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*



trapn1 said:


> I'd like a chance for a light please. I'm not a student but I am a disabled Army vet on fixed pension. Thanks, George



You're up , George. You have two picks.



Nomad said:


> Well here's the thing, the people at the top got some REALLY nice lights...



That's the reason I thought we should start at the bottom.


----------



## customh (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

That's what I meant, I wasn't going to respond 'till Kieth had. Let's start at the bottom!!


----------



## Wassernaut (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

After thinking about this further, I'd agree with the idea of beginning again at the bottom. I wasn't thinking, the ones at the bottom had very little chance for the most popular lights, and should have a chance for a third choice. You guys are right, I'd ask for my previous suggestion to be ignored.


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

I too agree we should start at the bottom, as it would be most fair to those who did not great such a great opportunity the first time  So ... where exactly are we in the selection process, as two people have asked to be considered yet have not posted their choices. Also is the time limit only 24 hours on the way back up?


----------



## jzmtl (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Arg, why do people sign up, but never show up to pick?

As for top or bottom, I have no problem with either way.


----------



## KevinL (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Yeah 

I've got stuff to give away but it'll be Christmas by the time the drawing is done and Chinese New Year (ie. February.. not Jan  ) by the time the lights arrive


----------



## DonShock (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Trapn1 has contacted me by PM and claimed the *Inova T3* as one of his choices. I just wanted to let everybody know it is no longer available since he had not posted his choice here in the give away thread.


----------



## N10 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

if it's my turn and if this choice is still available..i'll take the Maglite LED 3AA, black, donated by DonShock..thanksss


----------



## splitfire11 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

For my second choice, I will choose: 29. Maglite LED 2AA, donated by KevinL

trapn1, sorry for picking that light, I wasn't aware you had already chosen it. Enjoy the light and welcome to CPF!

Thanks again to everyone who made this possible. This has made this Christmas very memorable! :twothumbs


----------



## trapn1 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

My second pick was the Peak Shasta. Thanks to everyone who donated. Have a safe and happy Holiday. George


----------



## rinali (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

 My Christmas gifts have arrived!!!! 

THANK YOU so much Visible EM Wave!!! Everything is so beautiful, including the BONUS item!!! I was SO surprised!!!  

You are truely a very generous man and I wish you and your family the Merry Merriest Christmas and the happy happiest of holidays!!!!


----------



## andrewx490 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

I will take the:

7. Inova 24/7, red, donated by ksbman

for my second choice.


Thanks so much once again. I'm hoping to use this light as a red tail light on by bike and other safety related places. 

Have a merry Christmas!


----------



## kennieyk (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

I would also love to have 35. Inova X1, black, donated by depusm12.
thanks again to everyone who donated and made this other wise sucky 
x-mas into a good one ..


----------



## AFAustin (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*



trapn1 said:


> My second pick was the Peak Shasta. Thanks to everyone who donated. Have a safe and happy Holiday. George



George,

I've got your little brass Shasta wrapped and ready---it'll ship tomorrow. I also PM'd you some links discussing rechargeable options for this light.

Hope you enjoy it, and Merry Christmas! :santa:

Andrew


----------



## customh (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Got my L1T today ksbman! Thanks again!!


----------



## ksbman (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*



rinali said:


> THANK YOU so much Visible EM Wave!!! Everything is so beautiful, including the BONUS item!!! I was SO surprised!!!





Wassernaut said:


> WOW!!!!! I just received my package from VISIBLE EM WAVE... *A big box FULL of goodies*, and a second *BIG SURPRISE*!



Sooooo, what's the suprise?


----------



## Wassernaut (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*



ksbman said:


> Sooooo, what's the suprise?


 
I'll be happy to sing* VISIBLE EM WAVE'S* praises. This guy is something else!

I chose a *Surefire E1e Executive Elite* with both the normal incandescent head, and the $70.00 KL1 LED conversion head with the lens system. So I have two lights in one by just switching heads (10 seconds). I was expecting, and would've been more than happy to receive a well worn _"experienced"_ light, all alone in the package.

*Instead I received*:

- The *above-mentioned light*, in the original box, with manual and paperwork, in *"like new"* *condition*. I'm talking not a scratch, it absolutely looks like it just came from Surefire, and everything works perfectly. I'd hoped I wouldn't be disappointed that I had chosen the littlest Surefire in the product line - and I wasn't. This thing is a precision marvel, and it's hard to believe the amount of light this tiny thing throws. It's gorgeous. And the second head alone is more valuable than anything I'd thought I might receive when this thing kicked off! I'm rarely "lucky" in contests or drawings, and am feeling very fortunate and grateful to end up getting the fourth position, and a guy like Visible EM Wave.

But the story doesn't end there . . . the box was still heavy! I tipped it up and all kinds of things came rolling out.

- First he enclosed four *(4) brand new Surefire CR123a batteries*, for the E1e. That's one to get me started, and three reloads for this one-battery light. I didn't expect any batteries.

- But that's nothing . . . next I found a *Fenix L2D CE (2xAA) flashlight* which appears to be brand new. Also included were the manual and the lanyard. I wouldn't have been so surprised by a second "giveaway" light, from Wal-Mart or DX, or a keychain squeeze light, *but not a Fenix!* I have a bunch of AA rechargeables and chargers around here. I'd hoped to get a Fenix which used AA's someday so I could use them - and bingo - now I have one. What a surprise.

- And, not only that . . . he sent *four (4) brand new Eneloop AA batteries*, still sealed in the package. I recently started a thread on CPF asking about Eneloops, as I hadn't even seen one. Now I have some to test myself!

I couldn't believe it! All of this adds up to a sizable gift for anyone to give away. I'd offered to reimburse his shipping costs earlier, but he wouldn't hear of it. And I'm a complete stranger to him! And, if you notice on the list, *he's doing it for three other people* besides me! It's unbelievable!

Talk about the Christmas spirit! I was shocked to be so fortunate as to get the 4th pick position, and then to get a Surefire, and then to get so much more, what a guy!

Thanks to *Ksbman* and *Visible EM Wave*, and all the generous donors. And to *Sasha* for all the hard work to maintain this super place.


----------



## Gitlaa (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

I'll take the Princeton Tec Impact XL, blue, donated by Sigman. thank you so much to all who have donated once again:twothumbs.

Oh and btw I recently received my Fenix p3d form Visible EM Wave and it was an unbelievable experience, Not only did i get a brand new p3d but also 8 brand new Surefire 123's and a new Fenix p2d!!:twothumbs:twothumbs. Thank you so much Christopher


----------



## carbine15 (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

:hairpull:hurry up! One per day is just retarded.


----------



## stitch_paradox (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

I just want to thank Christoph for the great gift he sent me! The Ultrafire FMR1 Rebel just came in the mail this morning, and I'm very happy with it. It's brand new, and not one scratch or dust. Bright little light with a lot of functions, even has a SOS morse strobe (aside from the strobe function). Just perfect for EDC, my brother will love this. I will tell him its from a good person just spreading the Holiday cheer! Again I thank you!

Stitch


----------



## Lobo (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*



carbine15 said:


> :hairpull:hurry up! One per day is just retarded.



Yeah, it's a wee bit slow moving now.


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Just a little ...


----------



## FlashBanger (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

I'll take 30. Glo-Toob FX, green, donated by KevinL.


----------



## KevinL (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Cool 

Just PM me your address. It's the weekend so both it and the AA will ship on Monday. Realistically I'm going to put stamps on them and throw them in the mailbox on Sunday but it's only gonna be collected on Monday.. :shrug:

Enjoy your new lights


----------



## kenzo (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

I think I'll pass the 2nd round ;p 
One light is enough for me and theres no AA lights left anyway haha 

Thanks everyone once again for your generosities.


----------



## 7ender (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

I'll choose 54. River Rock 2AA, donated by D-Dog for my second pick.

Thanks once again everyone. This has been the greatest christmas ever!


----------



## FlashBanger (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*



D-Dog said:


> Just a little ...


 It's your turn.

Go man go.


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Sorry, but I am on the east coast = was sleeping...

Anyways, my choice will be:

22. Welch Allyn 1274 bi-pin, 6ea, donated by BVH

Hopefully two 18650's plus a 1274 in the stinger will make one heck of an adjustable thrower


----------



## Nomad (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Yesterday both of my lights came in! The mag-flag with the TLE-5 is the brightest mini-mag I've seen yet! And that modded 7W light is amazing. Thanks a lot DonShock and KSBMAN! Great lights!


----------



## BVH (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

I just PM'd Kbsman to see if I could pull item #23. I counted incorrectly. I have 11, not 12. The 6 going to D-dog are ready to go but i remembered i built lights for the 3 brothers-in-law a couple years ago and I should probably have a few on hand in case theirs blow.


----------



## effulgentOne (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

My turn again, sorry for the delay. I've been enjoying my G2Z from RAF_Groundcrew (and the lifetime supply of extra bulbs he generously sent me), and so for my second pick, I'll take 

58. Surefire FM37 Beamcover, donated by RAF_Groundcrew.

Thank you again everyone who donated, and to ksbman for organizing this. This has been the highlight of my Christmas. :thanks:


----------



## stitch_paradox (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Just received another gift in the mail, this time it's from Wits' End! Thank you Wits' End for the wonderful gift. This light I will keep. 

Thanks to all that made this wonderful gift giving come true!


----------



## mina (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

My 2nd pick would be #17(_Brinkmann Maxfire_ donated by ACMarina). 

Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## whitedoom34 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

I will choose:

10. Sauce LightSprite, donated by ksbman.

Thank you so much ksman! I'm sure that you already have my address... but if you don't, just pm me. 

Edit: oop, ksbman, I think that you havea bit of a name mixup on #10...
Edit 2: sheez man, you're fast!


----------



## jzmtl (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

I would like to choose *41. CPF Safelight, donated by Wits' End.*

Big thanks to ksbman and wits' end for donating so many cool stuff and organize this!


----------



## RAF_Groundcrew (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*



effulgentOne said:


> My turn again, sorry for the delay. I've been enjoying my G2Z from RAF_Groundcrew (and the lifetime supply of extra bulbs he generously sent me), and so for my second pick, I'll take
> 
> 58. Surefire FM37 Beamcover, donated by RAF_Groundcrew.
> 
> Thank you again everyone who donated, and to ksbman for organizing this. This has been the highlight of my Christmas. :thanks:


Consider it in the mail tomorrow!

I can't realistically promise it will reach you before Christmas, but it will be soon after.

Nigel.


----------



## Gunner12 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

My turn again?

I'll pick #20, the Welch Allyn 1185 Bi-pin bulbs.

Thank all of you so much for donating all these wonderful things.

I'm still amazed that ksbman included 2 17670 batteries, a Ultrafire WF-139 charger, and 14 CR123 batteries with the McLux 27LT.

Thank you for being such a giving person.


----------



## cutlerylover (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

29. Mark620, 65. Task Force 1w LED...

Hey Mark, I am sorry I just saw this now, I will get this light out to you ASAP! PLease let me know when it arrives, Thanks! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Wassernaut (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Back to me . . . . Hmmmmmmmmm . . . . . . . 

I will choose:

#19 Gerber Bonfire, kindly donated by ACMarina

Looks like a nice item to have on hand for the ice storms. Thanks again to Ksbman, and to ACMarina for their generosity. PM inbound for ACMarina.


----------



## effulgentOne (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*



RAF_Groundcrew said:


> Consider it in the mail tomorrow!
> 
> I can't realistically promise it will reach you before Christmas, but it will be soon after.
> 
> Nigel.



Thank you. I can't wait to see it. I'm sorry you had to send me two packages, but I really appreciate it. Whenever it comes will be excellent, there's absolutely no rush.


----------



## rinali (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*



ksbman said:


> Sooooo, what's the suprise?



I didn't get a L2D-CE or any Eneloops like Wassernaut did, BUT I did get a nice second light that I'm happy with. 

Thanks again Visible EM Wave, ksbman and everybody who donated!


----------



## rinali (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Oh, I wanted those 1185 bulbs that Gunner12 grabbed just two spots ahead of me! I was going to make my first Maglite mod. Are any of the other bulbs left like the ROP bulbs?


----------



## rinali (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

I like the orange CPF Safelight too. Any suggestions?


----------



## Gunner12 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*



rinali said:


> Oh, I wanted those 1185 bulbs that Gunner12 grabbed just two spots ahead of me! I was going to make my first Maglite mod. Are any of the other bulbs left like the ROP bulbs?



The potted 1185 bulbs and the 1166 are both available. Check here for some info about voltage and current.

I've heard the Safelight lasts for a very long time and it does seem pretty durable.


----------



## rinali (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Thanks for the link.

Wow, these bulbs are confusing.  Looks like I'd have to buy a lot of stuff to use these too. Is the ROP easier? :thinking:


----------



## Wassernaut (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*



rinali said:


> Thanks for the link.
> 
> Wow, these bulbs are confusing.  :thinking:


 
Hey rinali - Don't forget . . . you're just a girl!


----------



## customh (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Safelight=good for power outages.


----------



## rinali (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Okay, I decided to go with 21. Welch Allyn 1185 potted, 2ea, donated by BVH. I want a Maglite mod. That and I don't know if I get to pick the color of the Safelight or if I'd get stuck with a yucky black one.  I just need to get a reflector and the battery thing and I'm a hotwire right? 

Thank you BVH! :santa:







ME -->  <--Wassernaut

:tsk:

:laughing:


----------



## rinali (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*



customh said:


> Safelight=good for power outages.



Ahhhh!!!! Now you're making me second guess myself!


----------



## KevinL (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*



rinali said:


> Okay, I decided to go with 21. Welch Allyn 1185 potted, 2ea, donated by BVH. I want a Maglite mod. That and I don't know if I get to pick the color of the Safelight or if I'd get stuck with a yucky black one.  I just need to get a reflector and the battery thing and I'm a hotwire right?
> 
> Thank you BVH! :santa:
> 
> ...



If you have a potted bulb, the Mag85 is similar in 'build complexity' to the ROP. You can probably even use the ROP instructions about how to change the lens (needs to be glass), change the reflector (needs to be metal), but you can ignore the bits about altering the tailcap since the Mag85 doesn't need it. 

Get a 3D Mag, a suitable battery carrier to put 9 NiMH AA batteries in it, and of course the batteries. 

Glass 52mm lenses and reflectors can be had from www.kaidomain.com. 

You should be able to put everything together in 15 minutes even on your first try, I know I did. My first super incan was exactly that.. Mag85 in blue. :twothumbs

If all else fails....call BVH for tech support.

JUST KIDDING, don't  me BVH 



rinali said:


> Ahhhh!!!! Now you're making me second guess myself!



Don't - there's no need to 

Get some keychain lights or 5mm LEDs to ride out power outages. Huge bright incan cannons are *FUN!!!!*


----------



## accr (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

I guess LedLad is up next, but it doesnt really matter in this case rite...lol

How come nobody pick the CPF safelights ?! It's a good light to have in an emergency. So here's my pick....

*43. **CPF Safelight**, donated by **Wits' End**.*

Do I get to choose again in this case? or is it random now? If I get to go twice, I'll take *2 X of the safeli*ght please !:twothumbs

Thanks again to ksbman for starting this & thanks to Visible EM Wave for his A2 & P3D(it was a surprise!!) I'm loving the lights.!


----------



## Sigman (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*



Gitlaa said:


> I'll take the Princeton Tec Impact XL, blue, donated by Sigman. thank you so much to all who have donated once again...


You're "treasure package" is on the way!

Hmmm, 5 Safe-Lights & 5 Husky mini-tools left - would make 5 great combo raffle give-aways for the participants?! :thinking:


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*



Sigman said:


> You're "treasure package" is on the way!
> 
> Hmmm, 5 Safe-Lights & 5 Husky mini-tools left - would make 5 great combo raffle give-aways for the participants?! :thinking:


----------



## ksbman (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*



accr said:


> Do I get to choose again in this case? or is it random now?



Nope. After LedLad chooses, it'll be trapn1's turn.

We'll be going from the bottom up for the final round.


----------



## LedLad (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Hi guys,
Sorry for the overnight delay but with the icestorm I've been playing catchup. I think with my experience during this storm and the accompanying 3 1/2 days without power that I'd like:
#18 Silver Mini Mag donated by ACMarina as my 2nd choice.

I've cursed and cursed my own old minimag with the Magled 3Led dropin but I couldnt have survived the storm without it...runs forever in candle mode. Once again a HUGE thank you to Ksbman, ACMarina, 4sevens and all of the generous people who have donated to this event...This Christmas was looking to be pretty bland and with the addition of this horrid storm and the damage done it was only getting worse...You guys amaze me. 

PM sent to AC.


----------



## KevinL (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Both of mine shipped today. The queue at the post office was


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Sent mine out too USPS


----------



## trapn1 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Well I guess thats about it for this year. I claimed the Mag AA holster donated by RAF. Thanks RAF and thanks to all you good Santas out there this has been a wonderful experience for a new member. I appreciate all the time and energy and expense put into it. Best wishes for a safe and happy Holiday to everyone. George


----------



## Nomad (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Since there are so many there and I figure someone will want multi-tools (they look decent), lithium batteries, or expensive "super bulbs", I'd like to chime in now to say I'd like one of those CPF Safelights. I really like the CPF logo on there.


----------



## carbine15 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

I'd love a CPF safelight to give to my brother for Christmas!


----------



## ksbman (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

It's Mark620s turn.


----------



## carbine15 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

When's the last time Mark620 said anything? I don't even see him picking lights. Did he pm you to pick lights ksbman?


----------



## ksbman (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*



carbine15 said:


> When's the last time Mark620 said anything? I don't even see him picking lights. Did he pm you to pick lights ksbman?



Yeah, he PM'd me, then I had to PM the people who's lights he'd picked.

It's been 24 hours, so customh is up.


----------



## davedent (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

recieved both of my choices thru the post today, Loving them both, thanks so much to all the donators!


----------



## customh (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

I'll take one of the safelights.
42. CPF Safelight, donated by Wits' End.


----------



## cutlerylover (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*



ksbman said:


> Yeah, he PM'd me, then I had to PM the people who's lights he'd picked.
> 
> It's been 24 hours, so customh is up.


 
Yeah, he appologized to me for picking late (He picked the light I donated) He said he does not come on CPF everyday...


----------



## jzmtl (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Got the lionheart from ksbman today!

THIS LIGHT IS FRIGGIN AWSOME! Definately the neatest light I've ever seen! The switch function is probably the best in multilevel lights, everything, light level, on/off, momentary is done via one button, and takes five seconds to learn to use. Also it seems a new seoul star can be swapped in very easily too. Lowest level is probably same as a crappy 5mm led, while highest is probably same as a 3D magled before drop.

I want to put a seoul in there, but duno if I trust myself. 

Thanks again to ksbman for such an awsome light :bow: :bow: :bow:


What would be the AW equivelent for pila 150a? In case I need more batteries? I kinda wish it's designed for 123a batteries, less battery type to manage and even smaller light.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

24. Welch Allyn 1166 bi-pin, 6ea, donated by BVH. if there aren't any safelights left.  Thanks!


----------



## stitch_paradox (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Sorry for the delay. I would like to get:

45. CPF Safelight, donated by Wits' End.

Thank you so much ksbman and to wit's end! Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## farmall (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

I can't believe there's still lights left.


----------



## legtu (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

i'll take a CPF Safelight, donated by Wits' End.


----------



## davedent (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

i'll take a husky mini tool. Thanks very much.


----------



## kavvika (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

I choose 36. 4 18650 batteries, 2 years old, non regulated, donated by roknrandy.

Those, plus a "Mag of the ring" would make a great rechargeable solution for a "2C Mag With Muscle"

Thanks all!


----------



## Lobo (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*



kavvika said:


> I choose 36. 4 18650 batteries, 2 years old, non regulated, donated by roknrandy.
> 
> Those, plus a "Mag of the ring" would make a great rechargeable solution for a "2C Mag With Muscle"
> 
> Thanks all!



Same here! I'll take nr 37, 4 18650 batteriers kindly donated by roknrandy.
Thanks again everybody!


----------



## Waffle (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

I'll take 69. Husky Mini Multitool, donated by Omega Man.


----------



## kavvika (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

I came home today a a package was awaiting me on the table. After opening the large priority envelope and bubble mailer, I discovered an ARC AAA Camo! I was expecting a used Arc AAA in camo spash ano, but what I found was a brand new in package, ARC AAA-P Camo from the latest run! Wow! I took it out and put the included Duracell battery in...and promptly blinded myself! When my vision recovered, I gave the light a look-see. The anodizing is amazing, the build quality is excellent, and it is an amazing light overall. The knurling is absolutely perfect, and it's soo easy to use with one hand. I know now what I've been missing since becoming a flashaholic! I'm a little afraid to put it om my keychain as I don't want to scratch it!

A few days ago, the other package arrived. Getting all the pieces out of the excellent packaging took quite some time. And it was like playing with those nesting egg-shaped dolls. First I found the light with EDC head, then I found the turbo head. Inside the diffuser cap was a 2AA extension tube, and then a new rubber tailcap cover and two replacement o-rings! And everything looked brand new! The Seoul mod was top notch, and the emitter is perfectly white! I popped in a 14500 and it screams! Nearly the same output as my DX 1343 module! Love the forward clickie, and I believe the LF1 is the only modular AA light with a forward clickie. The threads are perfect, the anodizing flawless, and feels great in my hand. The low mode is great although it doesn't gain much runtime since it's resistored.

Two examples of excellent machining, these lights. I love them both! They will both get lots of use. Thanks guys!


----------



## StefanFS (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*



kavvika said:


> ...A few days ago, the other package arrived. Getting all the pieces out of the excellent packaging took quite some time. And it was like playing with those nesting egg-shaped dolls. First I found the light with EDC head, then I found the turbo head. Inside the diffuser cap was a 2AA extension tube, and then a new rubber tailcap cover and two replacement o-rings! And everything looked brand new! The Seoul mod was top notch, and the emitter is perfectly white! I popped in a 14500 and it screams! Nearly the same output as my DX 1343 module! Love the forward clickie, and I believe the LF1 is the only modular AA light with a forward clickie. The threads are perfect, the anodizing flawless, and feels great in my hand. The low mode is great although it doesn't gain much runtime since it's resistored.
> 
> Two examples of excellent machining, these lights. I love them both! They will both get lots of use. Thanks guys!


 
That LF1 was brand new. Enjoy it, it's a very good light. Merry Christmas!
Stefan


----------



## coldlocus (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Allthough there still are some cool stuff left, I don't really need it. So I graciously pass the torch over to the next fellow.


----------



## splitfire11 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

I just received my light from Cave Dave. It is a really impressive light! Thanks again to everyone who donated and Merry Christmas to all. :wave:


----------



## FlashBanger (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Is it time to move to the next person on the list??


----------



## splitfire11 (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Sorry for holding up the flow, I've been working late hours at work. 

I'll pass my turn this time around. Thanks again to everyone who made this possible and donated. 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## andrewx490 (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

For my final pick i'll choose 67. Husky Mini Multitool, donated by Omega Man


Thanks once again everyone for all the super generous donations. They have really made my christmas!

Merry Christmas (eve)!


----------



## kennieyk (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

Hmmm I would like to have 
25. Welch Allyn 1318 bi-pin, 3ea, & 1183, 1ea, donated by BVH.

Thanks and Merry Xmas to everyone


----------



## customh (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

I haven't heard from Southernwayfarer, so I don't know what to do as he also hasn't been on since the 30th, and doesn't have his email listed. I PM'd him my shipping stuff, but oviously he hasn't seen it. I'm glad to wait though, the L1T was a wish come true in itself.


----------



## Wassernaut (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

A big thanks to ACMarina for super fast shipping and great packing. Thanks to him my second light arrived before Christmas and in perfect condition. A sad Christmas at our house (due to a loss in our family) has been made merrier thanks to ACMarina, Visible EM Wave, and Ksbman, and a bunch of other generous CPF members.


----------



## FlashBanger (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

I'll take 68. Husky Mini Multitool, donated by Omega Man


----------



## Gitlaa (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Gifts V, are here!*

I'll take 70. Husky Mini Multitool, donated by Omega Man.


----------



## ksbman (Dec 25, 2007)

After 25 days, we've finally given all the gifts away. :sweat:

I want to thank everyone who donated for making this the biggest gift list yet. You all have the true Holiday Spirit. :grouphug: :twothumbs

Next year I think I should start the give-away a little earlier. 

MERRY CHRISTMAS & HAPPY  NEW  YEAR


----------



## Wassernaut (Dec 25, 2007)

And on behalf of all of us (recipients) a huge 

*Thank You*​ 
to you Ksbman, and all who generously donated. You've made this a Merry Christmas for many. All of us are hoping to be on the other side of the column next Christmas.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## AFAustin (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks to ksbman for this very nice CPF tradition. Well done, Keith.

*MERRY CHRISTMAS  TO ALL!* :santa:


----------



## Gunner12 (Dec 25, 2007)

Big thanks to all of the Santas who donated.

You have made many of our Holidays bright and joyful.


----------



## Lobo (Dec 29, 2007)

Been away for a while so I havent checked in here or been able to check my mail, but a big thanks to ksbman and all the santas again!!!!!!


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 29, 2007)

ksbman said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS & HAPPY NEW YEAR


 
To you as well, Good Sir. 

Don't forget to make the thread next year. :twothumbs


----------



## coldlocus (Dec 30, 2007)

Just got my Pelican StealthLite from ksbman. I opened the package and notice that he allready had installed some batteries, nice touch I thought. Then I noticed that there where some stuff left, unwrapped it, and found another head. Was a bit puzzled first, thought he sent an extra head for the Pelican, then I wrap open another piece of paper and realised that he sent an entire extra light! A streamlight propoly 4AA Luxeon! Holy crap! Talk about a bonus gift!!! Thanks you so much ksbman, these lights really made my christmas! :thanks:


----------



## Omega Man (Jan 4, 2008)

Just want to say that Waffle has decided to pass on the Husky Multitool I'd offered. He was honest in choosing he did not need or want it, and now it can go elsewhere where it'll be used. I'm only posting this so there are no Jeer threads to me later stating it was never sent.


----------



## dulridge (Jan 4, 2008)

Just a thought - maybe it was me, but allowing for international postage, I'd start earlier next year. I think your idea is wonderful and this year I hope to be in the position to offer something nice but it would be helpful if you started reminding folks a bit earlier or split it by continents or something.

Don't get me wrong - I think this is a wonderful idea and thanks very much for organising it and please keep it up, but it might be useful for those who do not live in North America if it started a bit earlier. 

OK, this is as much my problem - but a PM to me in October to remind would be a very nice thing. This may be far too much work, but if it is a starter, it might get some more donations. This is speaking as someone who might well have looked out something to donate if I'd noticed earlier.

And thanks again for taking the time to do this.


----------

